# The Great Reset



## wayneL (16 November 2020)

Emanating from the World Economic Forum at Davos in Switzerland, via the various speeches of its founder Klaus Schwab, his various unions and other globalist organisations such as the International Monetary Fund...

... Is the concept of The Great Reset for next year.

This is no tin foil hat conspiracy theory, it is all on the world economic forum's website and other various places... Also via various pronouncements of world leaders, most recently the prime minister of Canada.

What does this mean for we plebeians?

How can we invest to protect our interests, supposing this great reset goes ahead?

What is the great ideological proposal of the WEF?


----------



## SirRumpole (16 November 2020)

Nice topic wayne, but again you will need to be more specific about what you want us to be concerned about.

A lot of us don't have the time to go trawling around the WEF website.

Can you give a few links ?


----------



## wayneL (16 November 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Nice topic wayne, but again you will need to be more specific about what you want us to be concerned about.
> 
> A lot of us don't have the time to go trawling around the WEF website.
> 
> Can you give a few links ?



I like YouTube vids Horace, because I can listen as I'm driving around in between appointments.

Here is the WEF point view from their own YouTube account.


----------



## wayneL (16 November 2020)

... and here is the point of view from someone I consider as a true capitalist (not a corporatist shill)

... Good channel to follow by the way, in my opinion




A YouTube search will bring up all sorts of stuff, but I will draw attention to the first video I posted above and the world economic forum's own site as verification of their openly stated agenda.


----------



## againsthegrain (16 November 2020)

I find it ironical and hypocritical that the elites suddenly want to help the poor, end poverty and make human life better.... with nothing to gain..


----------



## moXJO (16 November 2020)

againsthegrain said:


> I find it ironical and hypocritical that the elites suddenly want to help the poor, end poverty and make human life better.... with nothing to gain..



French guillotines ringing in their ears.


----------



## wayneL (16 November 2020)

What I was hoping for is some analyses of... all rhetoric aside... what it might actually mean for us, if this great reset actually happens.

In Europe and the United States I am seeing some real programming going on, people getting used to authoritarian totalitarianism (pardon the tautology).

Here in Australia ,not so much, apart from Victoria of course. Even so, it seems that Australians are quite willing to p!ss away their liberties for some faux concept of safety.

Goddammit I find that so disappointing. John Williamson was so right to lament the passing of "True Blue", all those years ago.


----------



## satanoperca (16 November 2020)

againsthegrain said:


> I find it ironical and hypocritical that the elites suddenly want to help the poor, end poverty and make human life better.... with nothing to gain..



But by definition, that comment is just as bad as what you are insinuating of the elite, you are categorising all elite as not caring or only caring if that can make a $$$. Complex it is.


----------



## qldfrog (17 November 2020)

For what it is worth, in France, you remember french revolution, gilet jaunes, strike contry etc:
Power in now concentrated in the hand of 7 or 8 persons.
Parliament is bypassed.
The president ( who was elected and won with only 18% of registered voters) is the only elected members, you find army members,medical boffins and a few high level public servants..talk about a pond if not a swamp.
There are already talks of postponing the next elections...due to virus of course...
As a french citizen you are free for 1h a day to go outside within 1km radius..yep
During that time illegal immigrants are still moving in, able to do an Africa to church throat cutting within 48h:globalism continues unabated.
Any link with reset: i think
My view is the global leftist world utopia was under danger, Trump Brexit stronger and stronger revolts of the western citizens when able to express themselves and so becoming a risk for the long term (vs a political term where slowly but surely, inch by inch, they were crawling).
The virus is the pretext/answer:
Suppress real democracy:see Trump election looking at figures and not bias..i am certain he actually won, ultimately:
Vegan..to handle population numbers, green in name only think EV,fossil fuel removed not so much for co2 purpose but by removing cheap oil and replacing by expensive ev, you remove individual cars etc and push toward mass transit
Basically the China post cultural revolution model:
Social media replacing the red book, eating but just,docile with chosen industry winners with government fingers in the only winners allowed.
The end of individuals, the return of the hive.
As this requires the destruction of savings for complete subjects, i expect destruction of savings via taxes, inflation/new currency or direct appropriation: gold bitcoin
And a war of some form against China..the irony
Gold under your garden,assets spread under names and entity,even countries, reduced wealth: start burning, stop working...
I applied all of the above


----------



## againsthegrain (17 November 2020)

private property/land would also be forfeited to the government in order to provide "social" housing for the increased population workforce since borders are taken down in a great reset


----------



## qldfrog (17 November 2020)

againsthegrain said:


> private property/land would also be forfeited to the government in order to provide "social" housing for the increased population workforce since borders are taken down in a great reset



Yes, a given: property is not the answer for us trying to save what we can in this mess
Australia got a warm up with rent holidays but in europe landlord is bad, so rent can go unpaid at will


----------



## againsthegrain (17 November 2020)

qldfrog said:


> Yes, a given: property is not the answer for us trying to save what we can in this mess
> Australia got a warm up with rent holidays but in europe landlord is bad, so rent can go unpaid at will




I have been active in the gold forums lately so won't keep repeating my posts


----------



## qldfrog (17 November 2020)

againsthegrain said:


> I have been active in the gold forums lately so won't keep repeating my posts



Ok will look at your entries


----------



## moXJO (17 November 2020)

There has been a massive shift in media, government and what the people expect. Its been very noticeable. I think we have a death of the west in process. Places like Asia, Africa and the Middle East are going through huge shifts. 

The west currently seems to be in a hurry to destroy itself. 


Similar line of topic.
Venezuela is a good study of breakdown of society. 
Interesting link on a way to profit:


https://www.zububrothers.com/2020/1...urish-in-venezuela-while-the-country-starves/

The 4 Stages Of The Collapse Of Venezuela

https://www.theorganicprepper.com/stages-collapse-venezuela/

There was a better blog but Google seems to have hidden it deep.

Interesting on watching a breakdown. Imo Venezuela leftist think is in its starting point in many western countries. Just looking at the recent US election and you can draw parallels to certain behaviour.


----------



## wayneL (17 November 2020)

Not so many years I ago couldn't have imagined us in the west even allowing this to become contemplated, nevertheless potentially happening.

But they have done a great job in reprogramming a critical mass of people... I mean you only have to look at the attitudes of many of our members here at ASF to see that they would welcome such a "great reset"... Absolute slaves to the narrative.

That is what I find most profoundly disappointing.

As a society we are turning around and beating ploughshares back into swords, Orwell's warning is turning into a prophecy.


----------



## sptrawler (17 November 2020)

IMO the immediate problem for the first world is the Fiat monetary system, it is losing the confidence of the markets IMO, this is being helped by the fintech companies eroding its regulated base.
Unless the governments come up with a way of reigning in the online lenders, the regulated system will be fully undermined, then who runs the country? If 90% of personal debt, is owed to unregulated lenders, who source their money from various places the whole system becomes a house of cards.
Again as with others, these are only my thoughts.
https://www.theage.com.au/business/...g-the-brakes-on-big-tech-20201117-p56faf.html


----------



## wayneL (17 November 2020)

Agree, fiat is the great big fat stinking elephant in the room. Fiat is destined to blow up, always. Always has, always will.

The question is whether by design/intention, or just by bad design, is the $64,000 question.


----------



## sptrawler (17 November 2020)

Yes it is pretty hard to have confidence in a system that encourages you to save and spend carefully all your working life, meanwhile they just print money to undermine your savings and hard earned wages, doesn't give you a lot of confidence as to the retained value of your savings.
The whole system is leaning precariously IMO, even property is only holding up due to money printing paying the mortgage, enjoy life is my call, as it could all change in an instant.


----------



## qldfrog (17 June 2021)

in term of reset, could we see it as a way for the power in place/swamp/whatever you name it, to try to counteract the china influence, they need to brainwash us AND need to shift the power from the diminushing western population to africa, asia etc..that would explain a lot and I believe cyberwar is started already


----------



## divs4ever (24 September 2021)

'no return ' works both ways 

 i boycott  such places  , and although i look minuscule , those eyeballs translate to money ( they did or didn't make )

 you the individual have plenty of power should you choose to use it


----------



## qldfrog (3 December 2021)

Slowly they creep
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-reuters-next-behavior-idUSKBN2IH27W


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Slowly they creep
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-reuters-next-behavior-idUSKBN2IH27W




The Orwellian World we now live in.


----------



## qldfrog (3 December 2021)

Sean K said:


> The Orwellian World we now live in.



I have lost hope..


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2021)

qldfrog said:


> I have lost hope..




Keep fighting Winston!


----------



## qldfrog (3 December 2021)

Sean K said:


> Keep fighting Winston!




yes, but Winston not only had the support of his controlled media, but of people
My doom is education ..while 7y olds spend their time on ipads and still play phone apps games at 21 nowadays, I was reading science encyclopedia, litterature and getting high level sciences and maths degree later on.
I lived the disconnect between facts and narrative since the 1990s in France, and had 2 options fight or flee..
thanks God I fled here as the population or what's left of it is still dumb and dumber there, and now the same narrative is not only present here but swallowing the whole western world..
The reset is just the recipe behind, add covid and CC in the mix, just purposed made pretexts.
Sadly too much integrity to ride the wave, but now really back against the wall.
And even a flight out which i saw possible after 2y of country detention is not that feasible...
Was hoping for something more orderly than my arrival here 25y ago with a backpack...But seems like we will have to do a rush out
A down day today.So called university educated population who is unable to think whereas information..not knowledge ..is available on the tap mostly for free.
What's the point..
Thanks Sean!


----------



## wayneL (3 December 2021)

I have a client who has a degree in behavioural science and is in marketing.

She points out that we are on being played on so many levels it's ridiculous... and have been for a very long time. 

I believe even Plato had something to say on this. 

The play of the day is a rehash of the fear narrative, just peruse any MSM site, and the over playing of everything. Every headline has Nightmare, Horrific, Terrifying, Enormous, Unprecedented, Scare, or some such embellishment.

the only thing really terrifying is the narrative in my opinion.


----------



## Investoradam (3 December 2021)

wayneL said:


> I have a client who has a degree in behavioural science and is in marketing.
> 
> She points out that we are on being played on so many levels it's ridiculous... and have been for a very long time.
> 
> ...



people are so ignorate now days in the west. any one who questions where life is going is considered an extreme right wing extremist.
the groups like Antifa wore around in the Lenin and Bolshevik revolution along with weimar republic!
there is a reason why the German people turned!


----------



## qldfrog (3 December 2021)

https://www-dailymail-co-uk.cdn.amp...tralias-supply-chain-risk-COLLAPSE-month.html
True or not? Anyway, it is coming
We will blame covid..sorry the unvaxed


----------



## MovingAverage (3 December 2021)

qldfrog said:


> https://www-dailymail-co-uk.cdn.amp...tralias-supply-chain-risk-COLLAPSE-month.html
> True or not? Anyway, it is coming
> We will blame covid..sorry the unvaxed



Daily Mail...I call rubbish on anything they publish


----------



## wayneL (3 December 2021)

qldfrog said:


> https://www-dailymail-co-uk.cdn.amp...tralias-supply-chain-risk-COLLAPSE-month.html
> True or not? Anyway, it is coming
> We will blame covid..sorry the unvaxed



I'm not a Mormon, but "Ma'am I am tonight”. 

If you know what I mean


----------



## qldfrog (3 December 2021)

MovingAverage said:


> Daily Mail...I call rubbish on anything they publish



You noted my true or not.
But urea shortage means food shortage within 6 months even if trucks are still running


----------



## wayneL (3 December 2021)

MovingAverage said:


> Daily Mail...I call rubbish on anything they publish



The supply chain problem is real, whether that Daily Mail article is totally accurate or not, things are going to get very interesting in this regard.


----------



## MovingAverage (3 December 2021)

wayneL said:


> The supply chain problem is real, whether that Daily Mail article is totally accurate or not, things are going to get very interesting in this regard.



Completely agree supply chains problems are real, but the Daily Mail's suggestion that COLLAPSE will happen next month...give me a break.


----------



## wayneL (3 December 2021)

MovingAverage said:


> Completely agree supply chains problems are real, but the Daily Mail's suggestion that COLLAPSE will happen next month...give me a break.



It does seem incredulous.

But to quote not a few economists, things happen gradually and then all at once.

I think it pays to have a few roles of dunny paper in reserve


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 December 2021)

wayneL said:


> the only thing really terrifying is the narrative in my opinion.



Plus the narrative being so different from actual reality is itself an issue.

As distinct from the content of the narrative itself.


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 December 2021)

wayneL said:


> Fiat is destined to blow up, always. Always has, always will.
> 
> The question is whether by design/intention, or just by bad design, is the $64,000 question.



I'm not convinced it'll actually blow up as such but I can't see any path that doesn't involve massive devaluation.

That is, I'm suggesting that the USD will still be a dominant currency 20 years from now but you'll need an awful lot of them in order to buy anything tangible. Same for other Western countries, how else is government going to deal with the amount of debt if not by means of inflating it away?


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 December 2021)

wayneL said:


> I think it pays to have a few roles of dunny paper in reserve



Done that one.

Local supermarket was selling the stuff at a fire sale price recently, presumably due to excess stock now that everyone's got plenty from the great panic, so I decided to buy some.

As an investment well in % terms it's already beaten the ASX200, gold and most other things since the retail price has gone back up.


----------



## wayneL (3 December 2021)

Smurf1976 said:


> I'm not convinced it'll actually blow up as such but I can't see any path that doesn't involve massive devaluation.
> 
> That is, I'm suggesting that the USD will still be a dominant currency 20 years from now but you'll need an awful lot of them in order to buy anything tangible. Same for other Western countries, how else is government going to deal with the amount of debt if not by means of inflating it away?



The reserve currency has always tended to change during hot wars... Which is how in fact the USD became the reserve currency, taking over from the British pound.

If the world can avoid a massive conflagration, then the USD or any such digital derivative thereof, has a chance of remaining the reserve.

If the current Sabre rattling turns into something a bit more fair dinkum then who knows what might happen in that regard.

There seems to be a narrative that the Chinese might be able to wop the American's @ss.... I'm not a military expert so I have no idea whether that is fair dinkum or not, but the issue over Taiwan might just be the decider over whether the USD or the Yuan is the reserve currency going forward.

Sheer speculation there, but who the hell knows.


----------



## qldfrog (3 December 2021)

wayneL said:


> The reserve currency has always tended to change during hot wars... Which is how in fact the USD became the reserve currency, taking over from the British pound.
> 
> If the world can avoid a massive conflagration, then the USD or any such digital derivative thereof, has a chance of remaining the reserve.
> 
> ...



I have serious questions about the AUD
Lost 5% in the last 30d vs USD.
I am a natural pessimist so see no bright future to AUD
BUT our debt is very small  compared to USD Euro or Yuan, and while we have no gold in RBA coffers, we have some still in the ground.
So it may be possible that the AUD remains at a fair level in a fiat crash. A minor but strong currency ,as Norway had , then backed by petrol 40y ago.
Pure speculation not based on any book or article i have read...
So far,as soon as the economy or markets sneeze,we go down vs USD


----------



## wayneL (3 December 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Lost 5% in the last 30d vs USD.
> I am a natural pessimist so see no bright future to AUD



I've got a few shekels in GBP ATM waiting to convert to AUD, so it's advantageous for me right now. While all the parties concerned have been procrastinating (Every pr¹ck seems to always be on leave over there), I've picked up 6 figures... So long as it doesn't reverse before we get this done.

But in the bigger picture... it doesn't seem good. it wouldn't surprise me to eventually see AUD down to around 50 cents again.

Watching bond prices for any clues there.


----------



## KevinBB (3 December 2021)

qldfrog said:


> So far,as soon as the economy or markets sneeze,we go down vs USD



I don't think the AUD is to blame. The currency majors I follow have all decreased in value compared to the USD in recent weeks.

I think it is more to do with interest rate expectations, which, in my mind, is the primary driver in setting the rate between different currencies.

So, rather than the AUD and other majors going down, investors / speculators are saying that they expect interest rates to rise in the US quite a while before any where else.

After saying that, I've got no idea what is happening with NZD. Yes, its gone down in value compared to the USD, but NZ interest rates are already rising. Maybe it is just that. Expectation of interest rate changes which is the driver.

KH


----------



## divs4ever (4 December 2021)

well unless NZ sells it's 50% holding in companies like AIZ , GNE , MEZ and MCY   , where is it going to get the cash ( apart from China )

 NZ can't just print and retain credibility 

 now don't get me wrong , and think i am criticizing  their financial policy ( the health policy is a completely different thing )

 they are trying to do the right thing financially , but many peers   are already on a trip to the bottom of the abyss 

 being such a small nation probably won't save NZ from World Financial Chaos , but at least they might get  room to negotiate a slightly softer landing


----------



## wayneL (26 December 2021)

Are we awake yet, Sheeple?


----------



## divs4ever (26 December 2021)

wayneL said:


> Are we awake yet, Sheeple?




 time will tell  , whether  there is a controllable herd ,  or widely  scattered renegades ( with independent tactics )

 remember the new Techno-Feudalism  relies on YOU needing them ( as least psychologically ) , after you realize the farmer wants to fleece you a few times then slaughter you  , those wolves and bears  look less scary


----------



## JohnDe (26 December 2021)

wayneL said:


> Emanating from the World Economic Forum at Davos in Switzerland, via the various speeches of its founder Klaus Schwab, his various unions and other globalist organisations such as the International Monetary Fund...
> 
> ... Is the concept of The Great Reset for next year.
> 
> ...




Using investing  as the key, rather than fear, I see that there have been many 'resets' throughout the past several thousand years.

Exploration and the Dutch West India Company was a reset, the Industrial Revolution was another.

We are now in the beginning of a new energy world. Low emissions, new fuels, energy storage, improved transport solutions, investment opportunities, increased R&D, and so on.

A space race is beginning, with private and government support.

This 'Great Reset' that you talk about is just another development and improvement in our timeline. And as with all the other major changes throughout our history, some will get involved and be successful, while others will battle against change and be left behind.

I am joining the change by looking at the opportunities, researching, and investing.









						history of the organization of work - Social classes
					

In any case, by the time written history began, distinct economic and social classes were in existence, with members of each class occupying a certain place in the organization of work. At the apex of the social pyramid stood the ruler (often worshiped as a divinity in Mesopotamia and Egypt) and...



					www.britannica.com


----------



## wayneL (21 January 2022)

Need I make any comment at all?


----------



## JohnDe (21 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> Need I make any comment at all?





Yes, because I don’t know what you’re trying to say or get across.


----------



## wayneL (21 January 2022)

JohnDe said:


> Yes, because I don’t know what you’re trying to say or get across.



Read the thread.


----------



## qldfrog (21 January 2022)

Funny (or not)
on the 3rd of December in this thread, we were directly talking about food shortage:
 today my son who is stuck in Brisbane called and was happy: he got some meat available again at the Toowong supermarket so he bought 2kg of mince....
For oldies like me who had the privilege to visit supermarkets on the other side of the iron curtain when CCCP was still a thing:
this nearly bring tears to my eyes: how the f. can the people in the West head this fast toward communism la la land  and its failing economic model and not even protest as much as a Solidarity Polish docker...


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Funny (or not)
> on the 3rd of December in this thread, we were directly talking about food shortage:
> today my son who is stuck in Brisbane called and was happy: he got some meat available again at the Toowong supermarket so he bought 2kg of mince....
> For oldies like me who had the privilege to visit supermarkets on the other side of the iron curtain when CCCP was still a thing:
> this nearly bring tears to my eyes: how the f. can the people in the West head this fast toward communism la la land  and its failing economic model and not even protest as much as a Solidarity Polish docker...




I think X and Y Gen haven't been taught, forgotten, or don't understand their parents and grand parents struggles and success with establishing the amazing society we have lived in for the past 40 ish years, and continue to do so. Life is so good that they think we need to redistribute that wealth. I'm all for that in principle, but I don't think the answer is to just hand out $$. Unfortunately, I have a very pessimistic belief in the human species and altruism is a myth. If we just redistribute $$ then the natural instinct of humans will be to sit back and take it, without actually giving back, or trying, in general. It's why Communism does not work to a large degree. School kids must have Animal Farm and 1984 on their reading list, but I fear they might be reading something from Greta, or the Greens, instead.


----------



## Knobby22 (22 January 2022)

Its a foolish conspiracy theory, you can read about it here. It hits its viral peak last year and is fading now.









						What is the Great Reset - and how did it get hijacked by conspiracy theories?
					

A global Covid recovery plan by the World Economic Forum has inspired false rumours about the creation of a tyrannical world government.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Country Lad (22 January 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Its a foolish conspiracy theory, you can read about it here. It hits its viral peak last year and is fading now.



If you want to see a parody about government inaction, conspiracy theories, the power of social media, Trumpism, the influence of a person made up from a combination of Tesla and Apple, and various other similarities to the Covid experience, try “Don’t Look Up” on Netflix.  Disturbing part is the shenanigans of something like this is too close to a possible reality.


----------



## wayneL (22 January 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Its a foolish conspiracy theory, you can read about it here. It hits its viral peak last year and is fading now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That there may be conspiracy theories surrounding the great reset, but not make the great reset a conspiracy theory, knobby.

The great reset is there in their own words and on their own website and to ignore that is being absolutely foolish in the extreme.

I mean look at where we are now.
World authoritarianism digital papers need to be carried by virtually everyone, draconian fines and prison sentences over what are basically normal things people used to do. Fear pr0n in every news outlet, mass psycosis, etc etc 

All of which were considered conspiracy theories only about a year and a half ago, BTW.

All over a very mild virus on the grand scale of things.

if you cannot see what's going on and also where this could lead, then you are not only the fool here, but also extremely blind.


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> That there may be conspiracy theories surrounding the great reset, but not make the great reset a conspiracy theory, knobby.
> 
> The great reset is there in their own words and on their own website and to ignore that is being absolutely foolish in the extreme.
> 
> ...




I don't understand how anyone can deny what the UN and the WEF are trying to do. It's a stated goal to take possessions off individuals, centralise power and redistribute global wealth as they see fit. If anyone can't see that, they've been reprogrammed.


----------



## frugal.rock (22 January 2022)

I had no idea about Klaus Schwab and the World Economic Forum, so I dipped in a bit.

This article by Peter S Goodman in Vanity Fair has given me a picture of Schwab. 
It's worth the read in my opinion.
Link below.

As I don't just blindly accept things in life as truth, I checked the magazine Vanity Fair (not a women's fashion rag anymore).
Link below.

I checked the authors credentials.
Has a Master's Degree and a solid resume of mostly reputable newspapers etc, from what I see.
Link below.

The author has also written a book about Schwab.









						“He Has an Incredible Knack to Smell the Next Fad”: How Klaus Schwab Built a Billionaire Circus at Davos
					

The überrich flock annually to the World Economic Forum, where they can schmooze and strike deals under the guise of saving the world. A new book reveals how its founder benefits from this gathering of the global elite.




					www.vanityfair.com
				












						Vanity Fair | History & Facts
					

Vanity Fair, formerly (1913) Dress and Vanity Fair,  American magazine that covers culture, fashion, and politics. The first version of the magazine appeared in Manhattan in 1859. It was reintroduced by Condé Nast Publications in 1914. Three different versions of Vanity Fair magazine existed...



					www.britannica.com
				









						Peter S. Goodman - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




I am trying to encourage critical thinking here.
🤙


----------



## frugal.rock (22 January 2022)

Country Lad said:


> Disturbing part is the shenanigans of something like this is too close to a possible reality.



Don't have Netflix, subscription or stock....

Is it anything like the Ford Pinto and the subsequent movie "Class Action" made around the story, with names and case identifying facts changed ?


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> I had no idea about Klaus Schwab and the World Economic Forum, so I dipped in a bit.
> 
> This article by Peter S Goodman in Vanity Fair has given me a picture of Schwab.
> It's worth the read in my opinion.
> ...




When the crowd turn up to a UN / WEF conference in private jets and tell the rest of the World to redistribute their wealth, you have to ask the question. Much like Australian luminaries like Malcolm, his son, M C-B, Twiggy, Zali and S HaC. They have an agenda and a standard they're not even trying to meet. I'm sure they're just buying carbon credits to alleviate their self loathing for destroying the planet with their personal small African nation sized CO2 emissions. The hypocrisy of these Leftard elites is just mind blowing.


----------



## Country Lad (22 January 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Don't have Netflix, subscription or stock....
> 
> Is it anything like the Ford Pinto and the subsequent movie "Class Action" made around the story, with names and case identifying facts changed ?



Can't comment f.r, I haven't seen it.


----------



## qldfrog (23 January 2022)

Today's news on the Reset progress:

The BTC threat to the program is now estinguished.
 Russia and China helped ( the quicker the Reset, the faster the west collapse, so always ready to give a hand)
Now is the time to remove cash altogether in a controlled way:








						Fed explores future of ‘digital dollar’ - PanaTimes
					

US central bank is weighing pros and cons of digital currency




					panatimes.com
				




The good work of brain washing by SM under full gov control  is progressing well:








						Revealed: UK Gov't Plans Publicity Blitz to Undermine Privacy of Your Chats - PanaTimes
					

The Home Office has hired a high-end ad agency to mobilize public opinion against encrypted communications - with plans that include some shockingly manipulative tactics




					panatimes.com
				




The covid scam running wild:👍 billions of worthless sheeps to be creamed , contained in their hutch and quickly disposed freeing so much CO2 we can use our jets freely .
And without these hords spoiling  Venice Plaza and Champ Elysee and stuffing the traffic
BTW do not forget our next meeting:








						Davos Forum To Be Held In Person From May 22 Till May 26 - PanaTimes
					

The annual gathering of the world's political, economic, and business elite traditionally takes place in January against the idyllic snowy backdrop of the Swiss ski resort of Davos.




					panatimes.com
				





Note to self: dont forget to invite the old Greta and let's try to find a better one .
Current one's sex and skin colour is so passé..
By that time, we should be ready to release a nice little crisis..maybe we need to ask Xi for help? Taiwan maybe for the trigger?

He has always been difficult, plan B can always rely on some bombings in Ukraine, i will talk to Brandon's carers.
Note 2:
Bring some SCHMACKOS for the various heads of states

Yours
Charles


----------



## qldfrog (21 February 2022)

Let's have a humourous break between our boosters








						Modeling Agent accused of Ttafficking girls to Epstein ‘Found Dead’ in prison; Cell Cameras Not Working, as usual in such cases - PanaTimes
					

French modelling agent Jean-Luc Brunel, who allegedly procured under-aged girls to convicted sex offender Jeffrey Epstein, was reportedly also found dead in his jail cell after “committing suicide”. Ghislaine Maxwell has not “committed suicide”, yet.




					panatimes.com
				



So you see minions, our leaders are not above justice..well not all..when caught


----------



## wayneL (22 February 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Let's have a humourous break between our boosters
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm loving that Panama journalism. Nice use of irony/sarcasm and tongue in cheek. It assumes an intelligent reader.


----------



## qldfrog (22 February 2022)

Yes started following news there, less bias


----------



## divs4ever (22 February 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Yes started following news there, less bias



 yes it is amazing where hints of true journalism  still exist  ( once you use a VPN to avoid state-level censorship )

 very difficult to trust a government that doesn't trust you


----------



## cynic (11 April 2022)

Who needs dubious theories (when so many conspiracy facts, are now, so readily available, and publicly displayed)?


----------



## 3 hound (11 April 2022)

Central bank digital currency (programmable money), mandatory bank bail in's, social credit scores., freezing of your personal assets and bank accounts for non-compliance with government, UBI.... etc

We will be the last generation of people that had individual freedom.

The majority will welcome it.


----------



## qldfrog (17 April 2022)

https://panatimes.com/it-is-unbelie...thinking-and-speaking-that-characterizes-nazi
Do not worry, you will be next....


----------



## Captain_Chaza (17 April 2022)

3 hound said:


> Central bank digital currency (programmable money), mandatory bank bail in's, social credit scores., freezing of your personal assets and bank accounts for non-compliance with government, UBI.... etc
> 
> We will be the last generation of people that had individual freedom.
> 
> The majority will welcome it.







Please Explain?
 What are we all talking about ?


----------



## 3 hound (17 April 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Please Explain?
> What are we all talking about ?
> 
> View attachment 140516



This great reset thingy.


----------



## qldfrog (17 April 2022)

3 hound said:


> This great reset thingy.



Look at what your planned future is: no need to follow conspiracy sites:
The World Economic Forum site has the lot explained.








						The Great Reset
					

More information here ► www.wef.ch/greatreset   There is an urgent need for global stakeholders to cooperate in simultaneously managing the direct consequences of the COVID-19 crisis. To improve the state of the world, the World Economic Forum is starting The Great Reset.  The World Economic...




					www.weforum.org
				



Obviously, this is their sugar coated view
Has increased in speed tremendously since using Covid as a catapult

The reaction to covid, the engineered shortage and the push against Putin all clearly part of.
Ultimately, the world will be China sphere vs the same type of cronies with same Orwell style government on what was the western democracies.
A nightmare


----------



## 3 hound (17 April 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Look at what your planned future is: no need to follow conspiracy sites:
> The World Economic Forum site has the lot explained.
> 
> 
> ...





You will own nothing and enjoy it.


----------



## againsthegrain (18 April 2022)

3 hound said:


> You will own nothing and enjoy it.



not even the wife? 😂


----------



## qldfrog (18 April 2022)

againsthegrain said:


> not even the wife? 😂



Owning a wife? ..what a patriarchal aging white man  colonialist concept


----------



## qldfrog (6 May 2022)

Facebook Deliberately Caused Havoc in Australia to Influence New Law, Whistleblowers Say
					

When Facebook blocked news pages last year to pre-empt Australian legislation that would force it to pay for content, it also took down hospitals, emergency services and charities. The company says that was inadvertent; whistleblowers allege it was a negotiating tactic.




					www.wsj.com
				



Even if our politicians were trying to fight these, they are in control


----------



## qldfrog (6 May 2022)

And if the SM is at risk of any freedom,








						Soros, Clinton and Obama staffers and Europe govs in anti-Musk - PanaTimes
					

Elon Musk on Tuesday demanded more information about the funding of 26 groups who signed a




					panatimes.com


----------



## wayneL (6 May 2022)

qldfrog said:


> And if the SM is at risk of any freedom,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was wondering when the black hats would strike back


----------



## gartley (6 May 2022)

wayneL said:


> Not so many years I ago couldn't have imagined us in the west even allowing this to become contemplated, nevertheless potentially happening.
> 
> But they have done a great job in reprogramming a critical mass of people... I mean you only have to look at the attitudes of many of our members here at ASF to see that they would welcome such a "great reset"... Absolute slaves to the narrative.
> 
> ...



The following presentation by Robert Prechter back in early 2021 you might find interesting. Within it he talks about a great fibonacci time cycle countdown which completed last year. I personally became aware of this myself through my own studies back before 2007. But that's not the important thing. What is important in the context of the Great Reset ( and WEF Fabians) topic you have started  is what he calls a "regime change" .
Back then he also forecast the start of a great stocks market crash (I know he has been forecasting this for  long time and been wrong but personally I think this time his luck may change), and new bull market in interest rates and anew commodities bull, which appears to have started.  So if the US has started a bear it probably wont be as bad here as we are primarily commodities driven market. But interest rates, the writing has been on the wall ( as per some of the charts I posted in the property thread) for along time and a very complelling terminal pattern.


----------



## wayneL (6 May 2022)

gartley said:


> The following presentation by Robert Prechter back in early 2021 you might find interesting. Within it he talks about a great fibonacci time cycle countdown which completed last year. I personally became aware of this myself through my own studies back before 2007. But that's not the important thing. What is important in the context of the Great Reset ( and WEF Fabians) topic you have started  is what he calls a "regime change" .
> Back then he also forecast the start of a great stocks market crash (I know he has been forecasting this for  long time and been wrong but personally I think this time his luck may change), and new bull market in interest rates and anew commodities bull, which appeats to have started.  So if the US has started a bear it probably wont be as bad here as we are primarily commodities driven market. But interest rates, the writing has been on the wall ( as per some of the charts I posted in the property thread) for along time and a very complelling terminal pattern.




Thanks man, I haven't personally come across Prechter in every long time and will watch with interest.


----------



## Jeda (6 May 2022)

so much fear and sheep  

What is the Great Reset - and how did it get hijacked by conspiracy theories?​








						What is the Great Reset - and how did it get hijacked by conspiracy theories?
					

A global Covid recovery plan by the World Economic Forum has inspired false rumours about the creation of a tyrannical world government.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## gartley (6 May 2022)

wayneL said:


> Thanks man, I haven't personally come across Prechter in every long time and will watch with interest.



He has beeen quiet because his constant bear market calls have been wrong over the years. But as I mentioned earlier I think this time will be different.  The reason being because of interest rates.  The great bull stocks and property in our life started when interest peaked in 1981 and this 40 year cycle is probably done.  In the media there has been a lot of hype at the rising pace of inflation and IR. This is not a surprise at all because IR pattern in particular has developed as an ending diagonal or wedge in the Australia over the last 7 yearsand when the market reverses from such pattern it's a very abrupt change. So many ppl will be caught out moving forward.


----------



## wayneL (6 May 2022)

Jeda said:


> so much fear and sheep
> 
> What is the Great Reset - and how did it get hijacked by conspiracy theories?​
> 
> ...



The BBC... LMAO.

"Sheep"... Oh the irony. Dude, just look at what they've actually said they want to do by their various statements, especially from Klaus.

Also look at the authoritarian actions of those who have participated in their young leader programs. Trudeau, Andrews, McGowan and so on.


----------



## wayneL (6 May 2022)

gartley said:


> He has beeen quiet because his constant bear market calls have been wrong over the years. But as I mentioned earlier I think this time will be different.  The reason being because of interest rates.  The great bull stocks and property in our life started when interest peaked in 1981 and this 40 year cycle is probably done.  In the media there has been a lot of hype at the rising pace of inflation and IR. This is not a surprise at all because IR pattern in particular has developed as an ending diagonal or wedge in the Australia over the last 7 yearsand when the market reverses from such pattern it's a very abrupt change. So many ppl will be caught out moving forward.



Another interesting cycle analysis is "the fourth turning" hypothesis and the book by the same name.

And yes I think, as you've intimated, that the carnage will begin with the debt market, and it will be epic.


----------



## Jeda (6 May 2022)

wayneL said:


> The BBC... LMAO.
> 
> "Sheep"... Oh the irony. Dude, just look at what they've actually said they want to do by their various statements, especially from Klaus.
> 
> Also look at the authoritarian actions of those who have participated in their young leader programs. Trudeau, Andrews, McGowan and so on.




the bbc oh dear it's the bbc my goodness those left wing public servants are the great reset. like santa clause and the easter bunny, we're alll doomed, dooooooomed I say


----------



## wayneL (6 May 2022)

Jeda said:


> the bbc oh dear it's the bbc my goodness those left wing public servants are the great reset. like santa clause and the easter bunny, we're alll doomed, dooooooomed I say
> 
> View attachment 141301



That's not an arguement, that's just kindergarten stuff


----------



## qldfrog (6 May 2022)

wayneL said:


> The BBC... LMAO.
> 
> "Sheep"... Oh the irony. Dude, just look at what they've actually said they want to do by their various statements, especially from Klaus.
> 
> Also look at the authoritarian actions of those who have participated in their young leader programs. Trudeau, Andrews, McGowan and so on.



And Macron


----------



## qldfrog (6 May 2022)

Jeda said:


> the bbc oh dear it's the bbc my goodness those left wing public servants are the great reset. like santa clause and the easter bunny, we're alll doomed, dooooooomed I say
> 
> View attachment 141301



Good on you own nothing and be happy


----------



## divs4ever (6 May 2022)

wayneL said:


> That's not an arguement, that's just kindergarten stuff



maybe , but can he say what he REALLY thinks .. just being white is HATE speech in the current scenario , so any real opinion is liable to be 'terrorist incitement ' or an 'insurrection '
 and if ACCURATE a disinformation label awaits


----------



## Jeda (6 May 2022)

wayneL said:


> That's not an arguement, that's just kindergarten stuff




Pretty much explains the whole cospiricacy, oops I mean discussion here


----------



## divs4ever (6 May 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Good on you own nothing and be happy



think of it as an extended shopping opportunity  ( like those 'frequent shoppers ' in California , where you can steal more than you can earn and go unpunished )

 but DON'T get greedy  , the Fed  board and Congress hate competition


----------



## divs4ever (6 May 2022)

Jeda said:


> Pretty much explains the whole cospiricacy, oops I mean discussion here
> 
> View attachment 141302



i prefer the term 'spoiler-alert '  , the nuttier they are the better chance they come true ( unless a politician tells you them , in which case they are most likely subconsciously confessing )


----------



## wayneL (6 May 2022)

Jeda said:


> Pretty much explains the whole cospiricacy, oops I mean discussion here
> 
> View attachment 141302



Once again, not an arguement.


----------



## Jeda (6 May 2022)

wayneL said:


> Once again, not an arguement.




I don't argue  ✌️


----------



## wayneL (6 May 2022)

Jeda said:


> I don't argue  ✌️
> 
> View attachment 141304



Another irony. Well done.


----------



## Jeda (6 May 2022)

wayneL said:


> Another irony. Well done.




  a literary technique, originally used in Greek tragedy, by which the full significance of a character's words or actions is clear to the audience or reader although unknown to the character.


----------



## wayneL (6 May 2022)

Jeda said:


> a literary technique, originally used in Greek tragedy, by which the full significance of a character's words or actions is clear to the audience or reader although unknown to the character.
> 
> View attachment 141307



What if told you that I don't tolerate d1ckheads? Ta ta, pip pip, and all that rot.


----------



## divs4ever (6 May 2022)

what if i told you the Great Reset is a marvelous opportunity for a massive change , but it DOESN'T have to be the change the Davos conspirators have planned  ( after all many of them are completely unelected by the public in any nation ) 

  the masses can be a fractious beast ( ready to stampede in any direction )


----------



## qldfrog (6 May 2022)

divs4ever said:


> what if i told you the Great Reset is a marvelous opportunity for a massive change , but it DOESN'T have to be the change the Davos conspirators have planned  ( after all many of them are completely unelected by the public in any nation )
> 
> the masses can be a fractious beast ( ready to stampede in any direction )



You have too much faith in mankind, look at covid reaction ,russian war or even the Reset ...people are ready to deny facts if it suits them, well their ego..the basis of self denial..not sure they will go past the acceptance stage ever..getting angry needs some balls.
Muppets...


----------



## Jeda (6 May 2022)

divs4ever said:


> what if i told you the Great Reset is a marvelous opportunity for a massive change , but it DOESN'T have to be the change the Davos conspirators have planned  ( after all many of them are completely unelected by the public in any nation )
> 
> the masses can be a fractious beast ( ready to stampede in any direction )




Sounds like 1924 all over again    Die Abrechnung (“The Settlement [of Accounts]), 1924. Mein Kampf, (“My Struggle”), 1925


----------



## wayneL (6 May 2022)

qldfrog said:


> You have too much faith in mankind, look at covid reaction ,russian war or even the Reset ...people are ready to deny facts if it suits them, well their ego..the basis of self denial..not sure they will go past the acceptance stage ever..getting angry needs some balls.
> Muppets...



Classic example is the most recent data dump from pfizer. It unequivocally shows that they lied about the vaccines efficacy, yet the media is either not reporting it or covering it up and most of the punters are in denial about it.

This of course was regarded as a conspiracy theory that turned out to be true.

I remember once upon a time the existence of the Fabian society was considered to be a conspiracy theory, yet they are a registered organisation and have their own website and whatnot.

Some conspiracy theories of course are ridiculous, such as the earth is flat.

Most conspiracy theories are really in effect, cynicism in the true sense. The WEF for instance; they purport to be in the interests of the advancement of civilisation, but the cynical view would be that they're interested in their own political and financial interests.

I ask, which of these things seem more naive?


----------



## divs4ever (6 May 2022)

qldfrog said:


> You have too much faith in mankind, look at covid reaction ,russian war or even the Reset ...people are ready to deny facts if it suits them, well their ego..the basis of self denial..not sure they will go past the acceptance stage ever..getting angry needs some balls.
> Muppets...



au contraire ,  but as the person normally on the outside of almost any group ( or only accepted  because they are desperately short of personnel .. school football , cricket , etc etc etc )

 i DO get to observe   with sardonic amusement and dispassion  ( remember i grew up when the world was awash with 'goddamn hippies ' )

  what i am watching for is a wave of irrational fear , so far the fear has been controlled and manipulated  by a collective of players ( including Central Banks )

 now for sure a wave of unbridled rage is possible , but the media has a tight grip on information disseminated ( the trouble was i have been hearing about the unmentionable for decades  and have had time to match/confirm  from different sources )

 my first mentor was a JBS member and have  several distant relatives who  belong to smaller religions ( and they have a different viewpoint of the similar trends )

 the trick to boiling a frog  is to increase the heat slowly and steadily ( sudden changes tend to alert the senses )

 BTW the most angry humans i have ever interacted with were FEMALES  especially if their children are in danger ( although i am told i can be their match  when need be )  and THAT trend could unravel the plan , but i am betting on irrational fear


----------



## Jeda (6 May 2022)




----------



## divs4ever (6 May 2022)

wayneL said:


> Classic example is the most recent data dump from pfizer. It unequivocally shows that they lied about the vaccines efficacy, yet the media is either not reporting it or covering it up and most of the punters are in denial about it.
> 
> This of course was regarded as a conspiracy theory that turned out to be true.
> 
> ...



 did you notice their pill failed  the phase III trial  recently  , one must wonder about the rival pill as well now


----------



## Jeda (6 May 2022)

Classic sign of a conspiracy theorist, they ban and block debate that questions their weak theory. So far I've been put on ignore by at least two cospiracy theorist on this fourm - qfrog and wayneL    fear and madness


----------



## divs4ever (6 May 2022)

Jeda said:


> View attachment 141309



i still prefer  QUESTION  EVERYTHING  ( no matter which side  the information  seems to support )

 sometimes the other side gaffes the truth ( or in Pfizer's case leaking it to selected shareholders )


----------



## wayneL (6 May 2022)

divs4ever said:


> i still prefer  QUESTION  EVERYTHING  ( no matter which side  the information  seems to support )
> 
> sometimes the other side gaffes the truth ( or in Pfizer's case leaking it to selected shareholders )



Yep.

In reality, in all but the most ridiculous cases, allegation of conspiracy theorist is basically and inability to counter with any reasonable arguement.

Of course many things turn out to be untrue and we can discover that by reasonable discussion, rather than puerile mocking. Equally, many things ridiculous conspiracy theories *do turn out to be true.

There is nothing wrong with having a discussion about it and idiots like our friend here in this thread add nothing to that.


----------



## divs4ever (6 May 2022)

Jeda said:


> Classic sign of a conspiracy theorist, they ban and block debate that questions their weak theory. So far I've been put on ignore by at least two cospiracy theorist on this fourm - qfrog and wayneL    fear and madness
> 
> View attachment 141310



 a conspiracy theorist or a conspirator ?? 

 the conspirator fears understanding of the truth  being realized ( look how WEF pulled that wonderful promo  , and the narrative  'dream' by the European member of parliament )

 for example you would be amazed on how little influence i have  on banning or cancelling anyone ( unlike the opposing view which has massive resources )


----------



## cynic (6 May 2022)

Jeda said:


> so much fear and sheep
> 
> What is the Great Reset - and how did it get hijacked by conspiracy theories?​
> 
> ...



Methinks, the MSM doth protest overmuch!


----------



## divs4ever (6 May 2022)

cynic said:


> Methinks, the MSM doth protest overmuch!



 having  worked for a major media corporation for several years  ( decades if you count the sub-contractor   days )  , that has been par for the course  ( sensationalism  is their stock in trade )


----------



## IFocus (6 May 2022)

This time it will be different?


----------



## divs4ever (6 May 2022)

IFocus said:


> This time it will be different?



sadly , i think it will be  ( and i can't be sure it will be better in the mid-term )

 it would be nice if my family's experiences in the Great Depression , gave me the red carpet advantage  , or even my reading of the GFC gave me a little edge ( so i did better than resist  losses )

 but i see enough bubbles  to see the potential of contagion ( a series of financial collapses ) .. yeah we might miss popping one or two  , but surely we can't only pop one and miss the rest

 i have seen some arguments for instance that housing is NOT in a bubble , ( i think it is  ) but lets assume house  prices hold strong  , the world trade is still a mess bottle-necks , sanctions , peak production in key allies ( when we need MORE ) , inflation is bolting with official interest rates  a daylight second  the Fed need rates to be NINE percent  by December  to worry the actual inflation  ( not the planned 2.5% ) ,

 the Fed is planning to tighten as well as the pathetic rate rises  , so where does the GDP fall to ( since Fed  printing activities are now included in the GDP  .. actually it is the government but the US government is spending way more than it takes in , so you may as well claim the Fed is printing half the US GDP , and cut the complicated maths

 now the UK seems to be in the same boat  , while Japan just defies explanation  and Australia has this wonderful trade surplus UNTIL China bans imports from Australia  ( and the Chinese have been tinkering with those for over a decade , wine , wheat , some baby formula , sometimes the coal shipments )

 AND we are seeing the EU in full self-mutilation mode  ( i can't believe Finland and Sweden would go anywhere NATO or EU membership  , but they are )


----------



## qldfrog (7 May 2022)

divs4ever said:


> sadly , i think it will be  ( and i can't be sure it will be better in the mid-term )
> 
> it would be nice if my family's experiences in the Great Depression , gave me the red carpet advantage  , or even my reading of the GFC gave me a little edge ( so i did better than resist  losses )
> 
> ...



Spot on my thinking, expressed better than i would ever do, and i do not have your wisdom/ knowledge due to generation difference.


----------



## sptrawler (7 May 2022)

I don't understand what the "reset" is, but I do think China and Russia are trying to wedge the U.S on reserve currency status.
If China/Russia can get enough leverage in the emerging market countries, mainly centred around South East Asia and to a lesser degree Africa and South America, so that they become preferred trading partners rather than the West then just as with the Russian gas they demand their currency as the preferred benchmark.
It would cause a trading war, but the West with a tertiary manufacturing base and limited raw materials, would be at a big disadvantage.

China was left at a huge disadvantage after the GFC, when the U.S debased its currency and left everyone else with an overvalued currency, China's only answer was to keep dropping the value of the Yuan in step with the $U.S, it would have showed China just how exposed they are to the U.S control of exchange rates and they were having to give products away just to keep manufacturing and growth going.
So the U.S showed China that they had them over a barrel, Russia probably already knew that, but Putin has a different agenda IMO.
I can't see how this problem will go away, without either a new negotiated universal reserve currency, or a war.


----------



## divs4ever (7 May 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Spot on my thinking, expressed better than i would ever do, and i do not have your wisdom/ knowledge due to generation difference.



 my parents DRUMMED in ( bashed in some cases )  certain practices  learned  from the Great Depression Era 

 time will tell if they make a difference in harsh times  , but the global economy is such a tangled  mess this time , it will be hard to pick the perfect strategy  ( i might have been better planting a herb/vegie garden than researching stocks for instance  , or maybe downloading maintenance manuals  for older [ repairable ] machinery  and earn extra stuff that way  )


----------



## divs4ever (7 May 2022)

sptrawler said:


> I don't understand what the "reset" is, but I do think China and Russia are trying to wedge the U.S on reserve currency status.
> If China/Russia can get enough leverage in the emerging market countries, mainly centred around South East Asia and to a lesser degree Africa and South America, so that they become preferred trading partners rather than the West then just as with the Russian gas they demand their currency as the preferred benchmark.
> It would cause a trading war, but the West with a tertiary manufacturing base and limited raw materials, would be at a big disadvantage.
> 
> ...



 yes Japan ( and South Korea ) are perfect examples for your argument  , BUT will Russia and China remain technical laggards  , sure they may different priorities ( like hyper-sonic missiles in preference to satellite mounted lasers )

 now i have no business dealing with Russians ( that i know of ) but in dealing with Chinese being reliable  and sticking with the agreed deal is a BIG advantage 

 i don't see how the Chinese will ever trust the West  again ( they still carry a grudge over the Opium Wars/Boxer Rebellion as just one example ) and Russia might easily realize relations with the West is not worth the effort either  , so who will prefer the China/Russia sphere  over the Western one  .. and will a new 'Cold War ' stay cold/cool 

 something to watch for is the use of EMP weapons used in space ( to neutralize satellites ) i can't guarantee they will be used but would be a logical escalation in the current conflict


----------



## sptrawler (7 May 2022)

I think Putin wants a legacy, re uniting the USSR, he has been in power a long time and all he has to show for it is a smaller less significant and in a lot of ways poorer country. Now he is nearing the end of his road, he may just want to make a point.
Also tying in with China he can readily access better manufacturing and share technology with  China, which will accelerate both their development.
How it wont end in conflict, when both sides are chasing the same raw materials, is beyond me.
Our raw materials will make us front and centre in any conflict, whether we like it or not IMO.
Hopefully a negotiated way forward is possible, but now Trump and a strong U.S persona has gone, I cant see China and Russia taking the U.S seriously, with Biden they look impotent a fact that China and Russia are taking advantage of.


----------



## divs4ever (7 May 2022)

well China and Russia can cooperate  by developing the 'Stans '  Afghanistan  Kazakhstan  etc etc  , the fact many of these are land-locked is a HUGE advantage to Russia and China ( both willing to lay more rail lines and pipelines ) last i saw Mongolia was under-explored

 and am GUESSING China is planning a Moon-base  partly as a resupply depot  , but surely China would explore it for untapped mineral resources ( mostly doing all this with automation )

 BTW stop focusing on Putin  the Russian parliament   contains another 80 former spies/intelligence ( plus the surprisingly aggressive Medvedev )

 Putin stepping aside might only be the start of bigger problems


----------



## qldfrog (7 May 2022)

divs4ever said:


> well China and Russia can cooperate  by developing the 'Stans '  Afghanistan  Kazakhstan  etc etc  , the fact many of these are land-locked is a HUGE advantage to Russia and China ( both willing to lay more rail lines and pipelines ) last i saw Mongolia was under-explored
> 
> and am GUESSING China is planning a Moon-base  partly as a resupply depot  , but surely China would explore it for untapped mineral resources ( mostly doing all this with automation )
> 
> ...



Putin gave the US a chance for mediated outcomes with Trump, not sure if will happen again with any successor especially if the political puppets put in place in the US are so obviously muppets of the deep state.
As noted in above post, Putin is an angel vs some of the other potential leaders.
Lastly, what has Putin done with ex USSR, well it is a shame most here did not actually see that, i visited St Petersburg then NY in a row 5y or so ago, one is stunning,the other falling into decrepitude and a bored old non dynamic old europe style capital city.. and no NY is not shining in the 2020s...
Do not trust the abc, cnn or fox news..get feet on the ground..obviously hard now for either China and Russia.
People has so much outdated view on what overseas actually is.
So de facto we as Australian are in the Reset deep state pseudo democratic group and face the CCP/russia/indian bloc..hum


----------



## divs4ever (7 May 2022)

it's hard to call Putin an angel , but his rivals  have desperate problems they are trying to blame on Putin to justify the looting of Russia ( we have seen this all before  several times )

 let's see if India can stay safely  on the sidelines  , i expect NOT because Imran Khan has been ousted so expect a flare up between India and Pakistan  ( trying to destabilize both NUCLEAR powers )

 this is all about trying to distract from the US and EU being as broke as badgers  with debts they have little chance of repaying ( you could probably add the UK and Japan as well )


----------



## sptrawler (7 May 2022)

divs4ever said:


> this is all about trying to distract from the US and EU being as broke as badgers  with debts they have little chance of repaying ( you could probably add the UK and Japan as well )



Which is fine, as long as the U.S is the reserve currency.


----------



## qldfrog (7 May 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Which is fine, as long as the U.S is the reserve currency.



if it is that chart is scary isn't it:




The USD now is worth less rubles than it was since 2020 and definitively lost a lot since the ukrainian war...
So Fiats are going down the drain


----------



## divs4ever (7 May 2022)

well the Rouble is hinted at being  backed by a commodity basket ( instead of the recently announced gold peg )
 BUT at least it seems to be backed by something 

 maybe the Rouble success will start a trend  ( of having asset backing )

 by the way  if the Saudis are flexible  with oil payments , Russia is largely excluded , China increasingly reluctant  , Europe  and UK a train wreck , should we be watching the Mexican peso  ??


----------



## qldfrog (9 May 2022)

Ok, bear with the style of that rant,not mine for once , but hidden within are a few good points








						The Great Currency Reset And Why Europe Is Trapped - PanaTimes
					

EU leadership and Davos understand that its hold on those countries is tenuous... This is a policy and a plan designed to force them into submission and keep them down...




					panatimes.com


----------



## wayneL (9 May 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Ok, bear with the style of that rant,not mine for once , but hidden within are a few good points
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a very comprehensive view. I couldn't see the author of it, do you know who it is? 

Wouldn't mind following this person.


----------



## qldfrog (9 May 2022)

wayneL said:


> It's a very comprehensive view. I couldn't see the author of it, do you know who it is?
> 
> Wouldn't mind following this person.



Not sure, could be editorial of PanamaTimes


----------



## debtfree (9 May 2022)

wayneL said:


> It's a very comprehensive view. I couldn't see the author of it, do you know who it is?
> 
> Wouldn't mind following this person.



Looks like Tom Luongo


----------



## qldfrog (9 May 2022)

interesting youtube from that person:


----------



## sptrawler (9 May 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Ok, bear with the style of that rant,not mine for once , but hidden within are a few good points
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like I said earlier, it is all about removing the $U.S as the reserve currency, without it the U.S is a very old man leading a very debased economic power, that has gone from a manufacturing powerhouse to a burger flipping fat pit.
When China/Russia court the mineral rich third world, as they have done with the Solomons, it is a fait accompli IMO.
They already own the most efficient manufacturing base, they have the mineral rich poor countries in the palm of their hands and we are running around complaining about the cost of a service on our $150k Land Cruiser. 😂

That the media is greasing the tracks, so that it will accelerate as it goes down the chute, is the real irony.
By the time the media works out the real game, it will be too late IMO.

The really sad part IMO is, Australia will be one of the first casualties, way too smug , way too fat, way too lazy and really only have the U.S or the U.K to save them from a Ukraine scenario.
As someone has already hinted, it isn't only China that would be interested in having Australia as a part of their territory, it is only the threat of big brother that has stopped them. 😂

It doesn't bear thinking about if China wanted to back an Australian invasion, offering free cartons of pizz not to do it, won't cut it. 
Seriously everyone used to joke and say thank christ I don't live in the middle east, sitting on all the oil that the super powers want, well I think the focus has well and truly moved on.


----------



## bluekelah (9 May 2022)

divs4ever said:


> well the Rouble is hinted at being  backed by a commodity basket ( instead of the recently announced gold peg )
> BUT at least it seems to be backed by something
> 
> maybe the Rouble success will start a trend  ( of having asset backing )
> ...



Being an avid silver stacker, I look at their nekkid lady Libertads all day hahaha.... Sorry couldnt resist posting...


----------



## Craton (10 May 2022)

The Big Reset (or NWO if you like) from a different slant and covering many angles.

Dated 1 May 2022.
Found on Top Traders Unplugged, a long video featuring Peter Zeihan. I might not agree with all Peter has to say but he certainly gives plenty of food for thought.

From how the world changed after WWII (imperial to free trade) to what's in store in the coming years. Food features as a big issue.

Interesting to hear about the world's top heavy demographics and how that will shape the future for countries like China (not a happy scenario), Ukraine being the "hard stop" and "coronavirus speeding things up by a couple of years".

Australia is mentioned as one of the few countries that has the capacity to survive the head winds and stormy times ahead.

Peter's view on crypto (Bitcoin) are similar to The Oracle of Omaha's. 
There's also discussion on where/what to perhaps invest in going forward.



> In this episode, Niels and Cem are joined by Peter Zeihan, author and Geopolitical strategist, to discuss the New World Order and World War III, how the Globalization has become a new battleground rather than a barrier to conflict, the role of technology in modern warfare, how the US were able to read Putin's emails and the impact of war on a national and global scale, the military and political power of China, America and Russia and the relationship between them and the rest of the world, how democracy is affected by the “age of emergency”, the financial aspects of war and crises, crypto as a potential economic asset and much more.


----------



## qldfrog (24 May 2022)

As even the most servile of the sheeple started wondering how bad Covid actually is and how good the vaccines are for people who don't need them..
here comes monkey pox








						Monkeypox Was a Table-Top Simulation Only Last Year ⋆ Brownstone Institute
					

The Monkeypox outbreak is occurring on the exact timeline predicted by a simulation of a global Monkeypox outbreak a year prior




					brownstone.org
				



You always need fear mongering to control and subject people....
Not sure a mostly african and gay disease spread in squalor (rats are the agents) is the best start in PC WEF but who cares with facts when you have media and above government power..
Poor of us. What's next?


----------



## Craton (24 May 2022)

What's next?

How about Japanese encephalitis?
Note how I've left the Human Health updates etc link in.



> Human health advice​Most Japanese encephalitis virus infections in people are asymptomatic, however, those with severe infection (which occurs in less than one per cent of cases) may experience neck stiffness, coma, and more rarely, permanent neurological complications or death.
> 
> Encephalitis is the most serious clinical consequence of infection. Illness usually begins with symptoms such as sudden onset of fever, headache and vomiting. Anyone experiencing these symptoms should seek urgent medical attention.
> 
> ...


----------



## wayneL (24 May 2022)

Craton said:


> What's next?
> 
> How about....



.... the sheeple waking the @#$& up?


----------



## Craton (24 May 2022)

Oh, you mean...


----------



## wayneL (24 May 2022)

Craton said:


> Oh, you mean...




People just understanding what they're voting for might be a better idea


----------



## wayneL (24 May 2022)

wayneL said:


> People just understanding what they're voting for might be a better idea



Good ditty though


----------



## qldfrog (24 May 2022)

wayneL said:


> .... the sheeple waking the @#$& up?



no chance:
as per senator G Rennick:
"We’ve arranged a society based on science and technology in which nobody understands science and technology. This combustible mixture of ignorance and power is undermining democracy and empowering tyranny."
=>a more and more complex society and dumber and dumber urban population, irrespective of the nb of university degrees they may have.
look here on the ASF and this is not by far a lower segment of the population, on the contrary!!


----------



## qldfrog (25 May 2022)

Not sure where to put this








						'Grave concerns' as Chinese, Russian and North Korean militaries conduct drills at end of Quad meeting
					

The conclusion of this week's Quad meeting in Japan is accompanied by a joint China-Russia air force drill near Japan's airspace and North Korean ballistic missile tests.




					www.abc.net.au
				



Can not be a clearer indication of our new bipolar world:
West under the Reset vs China (And Russia) Ukraine war outcome will not change a thing..just pray for no nuke bio warfare from any camp


----------



## Telamelo (4 June 2022)

https://www.news.com.au/finance/business/banking/aussie-ing-customers-slam-bank-for-treating-them-like-criminals-by-closing-accounts/news-story/ac291ce6892b27e357638bcf8380fa1e


----------



## divs4ever (4 June 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Not sure where to put this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 but , but  China is ( discreetly ) being held up as the blue-print for our future  , and given the slave-trap we are being promised  if i were  to survive  nuclear/bio Armageddon  , i might see that as a new opportunity just waiting for me 

  sometimes having a rough past has it's advantages ( outside of the stock-market )


----------



## qldfrog (4 September 2022)

2022:








						Breeding better waste-munching flies
					

Are waste-munching flies the key to doing more with our waste? James Cook University researchers are exploring the potential of fly farming.




					wastemanagementreview.com.au
				



Take a step back:
We are trying to select faster breeding flies,to be able to replace the meat and protein of human diet while pushing destruction of cattle and domestic herds under the BS pretence of CC or pollution.
You will have nothing, will eat maggots and be happy.
How long will the voters carry on following these, getting jabbed and culled as sheep and be kept into science ignorance to increase power and wealth of only a few thousand world elite..
Mankind i cry..


----------



## qldfrog (27 September 2022)

Italy has temporarily stopped the move back to mankind enslavement

The WEF and its servants will undoubtedly attack her back
Trump, Boris and her..how do they dare..when we have such nice role models as Jacinta, Macron or Trudeau


----------



## wayneL (27 September 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Italy has temporarily stopped the move back to mankind enslavement
> 
> The WEF and its servants will undoubtedly attack her back
> Trump, Boris and her..how do they dare..when we have such nice role models as Jacinta, Macron or Trudeau




It's why they are trying to label her Fascist and compare her to Mussolini. Which of course, is totally ridiculous and baseless.


----------



## qldfrog (27 September 2022)

wayneL said:


> It's why they are trying to label her Fascist and compare her to Mussolini. Which of course, is totally ridiculous and baseless.



It will just be a few weeks before she will be accused of fraud, mistreatment on employee, affairs with underage or a post from 1989 labelling her as antisemitic or racist or against trans gender etc etc .we all know the drill 
But happy to see a relative majority of non sheep in one of the birthplace of civilisation.


----------



## againsthegrain (27 September 2022)

qldfrog said:


> It will just be a few weeks before she will be accused of fraud, mistreatment on employee, affairs with underage or a post from 1989 labelling her as antisemitic or racist or against trans gender etc etc .we all know the drill
> But happy to see a relative majority of non sheep in one of the birthplace of civilisation.



im sure she has a portrait of bandera in her secret fascist chamber where they practice pagan sacraficial rituals


----------



## qldfrog (16 October 2022)

New Zealand angers its farmers by proposing taxing cow burps
					

New Zealand's government on Tuesday proposed taxing the greenhouse gasses that farm animals make from burping and peeing as part of a plan to tackle climate change. Farmers quickly condemned the plan.




					www.npr.org
				



NZ but within Australia in a few years
30% of landmass in parks and race based ownership first then that
They are already winning.why should i even bother building a herd?
Like fossil fuel, you ensure the talk dissuade any new investment, the product becomes rarer and more expensive/ unaffordable to the masses and you win.
Look petrol is expensive,only EVs.what ?you can not afford EV?
Take the train or Uber .stop travelling working living
With flood and fire legislations resulting in insurance premiums going balistic,all lands outside cities will become unhabitable due to costs,taxation,loss of services and with small farming prohibited..de facto, only agro businesses of large scale will be allowed 
WTF am i doing here ?
Covid scam confirmed anything can go with the sheeple so let's ramp up the program


----------



## wayneL (16 October 2022)

qldfrog said:


> New Zealand angers its farmers by proposing taxing cow burps
> 
> 
> New Zealand's government on Tuesday proposed taxing the greenhouse gasses that farm animals make from burping and peeing as part of a plan to tackle climate change. Farmers quickly condemned the plan.
> ...



And with the complicity of most plebs, even the majority here on ASF.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 October 2022)

Australians want climate action but don’t want to pay for it​


----------



## Sean K (16 October 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Australians want climate action but don’t want to pay for it​




I'm not sure if I'd count the opinions of anyone who eats kale.


----------



## wayneL (16 October 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Australians want climate action but don’t want to pay for it​



What is climate action? What does that look like for society and individual. What difference would any action taken make (hint: zero)?

What Australians want is for someone else to take action while they continue to live a normal lifestyle.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 October 2022)

Sean K said:


> I'm not sure if I'd count the opinions of anyone who eats kale.



Or 'research' by PwC


----------



## qldfrog (16 October 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Or 'research' by PwC



I truly believe the established science of climate change blaming CO2 will be seen in a 100 year in the same way as the established science of eugenism and craniometry were 100y ago.
A purposely twisted science set to pursue a societal and political goal.
However flawn, no one dared to argue or oppose these.
It formed the scientific justification of nazi extermination camps in the same way as the reset is going to lead to deaths and slavery and the destruction of western society


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 October 2022)

qldfrog said:


> I truly believe the established science of climate change blaming CO2 will be seen in a 100 year in the same way as the established science of eugenism and craniometry were 100y ago.
> A purposely twisted science set to pursue a societal and political goal.
> However flaw[ed], no one dared to argue or oppose these.
> It formed the scientific justification of nazi extermination camps in the same way as the reset is going to lead to deaths and slavery and the destruction of western society



Deep.

I just don't think the data set is sufficiently large. And I really think linear projections don't cut it.


----------



## bux2000 (16 October 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Deep.
> 
> I just don't think the data set is sufficiently large. And I really think linear projections don't cut it.





 Forgive me, I thought you were talking vaccines for a moment .

bux


----------



## wayneL (15 November 2022)

Great question:


----------



## Knobby22 (15 November 2022)

wayneL said:


> Great question:




Probably going to the business meeting on the sidelines with Musk being the main speaker.








						G20 summit: what you need to know
					

Chinese leader Xi Jinping arrived on the Indonesian island of Bali on Monday for a long-awaited meeting with...




					www.crookwellgazette.com.au


----------



## wayneL (15 November 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Probably going to the business meeting on the sidelines with Musk being the main speaker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoosh


----------



## divs4ever (15 November 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Australians want climate action but don’t want to pay for it​



 what do you mean ?? we have already mostly de-industrialized 

 typical Greens  give them a millimeter and they want a light year ( and their cake and private jet )

 if Australia doesn't dig more holes there are no resources to make your 'Green technologies ) ( trees don't grow solar panels and wind turbines )

 how about we start taking the bubbles out of champagne and Chardonnay ( make them drink creek water at these climate conferences )
 ( think of the carbon saved in the logistics )


----------



## divs4ever (15 November 2022)

wayneL said:


> Great question:




 actually if you consider them mentally unstable , they are all on the same level


----------



## bux2000 (15 November 2022)

divs4ever said:


> actually if you consider them mentally unstable , they are all on the same level




Doesn't our Aunty Cindy photograph well........ and so in ore she still has her drink in her hand.  

Of course it is all so innocent how can it be anything else.

Intrigued to see Klaus and Mrs Klaus with matching buttons.









						Hilde Schwab - Agenda Contributor
					

Joined husband Klaus Schwab in 1970 as first collaborator in the organization known today as the World Economic Forum. In 1998, together with her husband, created and endowed the Schwab Foundation for Social Entrepreneurship to provide social entrepreneurs with a platform where they can engage...




					www.weforum.org
				




All  the best

bux


----------



## Knobby22 (15 November 2022)

If it wasn't for the G20 meeting Billionaires wouldn't have a way to have their say! 

Luckily the billionaires don't try to influence elections in Australia and the USA. Thankfully both countries have strong rules to limit their influence.









						Meet The Billionaires Funding The Battle For Control Of The House Of Representatives
					

Two rival super PACs focused on November’s midterm House elections have raised a total of nearly $100 million from at least 59 of the country’s richest people. But the billionaire donors to the Republican PAC gave nearly four times more than the Democrats.




					www.google.com.au


----------



## sptrawler (15 November 2022)

Two wrongs don't make a right. 🤣
What a great system of Governments, I don't know how someone like Jacqui Lambie or Pauline Hanson would get the funding to run for office in the U.S, bring on the Republic where the rich can buy a seat and then make the rules.  








						Why are Democratic billionaires backing white candidates over better candidates of color? | Steve Phillips
					

With white billionaire friends like these, progressives and Democrats are likely to lose political power and also set back the cause of racial justice in this country




					www.theguardian.com
				



From the article:
The 2022 Democratic primaries have seen a surge of white billionaires, ostensibly Democrats, throwing their weight – and their money – around to try to boost the fortunes of hand-picked, under-qualified white men running against candidates of color. They are doing this despite the candidates of color often being more experienced and better suited to both win and govern in a period of fractious racial conflict where democracy itself is under ferocious attack. With white billionaire friends like these, progressives and Democrats are likely to lose political power and also set back the cause of racial justice in this country.


----------



## Knobby22 (15 November 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right. 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it's all wrong.


----------



## Smurf1976 (15 November 2022)

qldfrog said:


> I truly believe the established science of climate change blaming CO2 will be seen in a 100 year in the same way as the established science of eugenism and craniometry were 100y ago.



Common sense tells me that altering the composition of the earth's atmosphere is likely to cause some effect on something. Chance the input and there's going to be some change in output.

The detail, however, is far more complex and the one thing we know with certainty about the earth's climate is that we don't fully understand it.

The big problem is that what ought to be an area of scientific study and practical response has been hijacked for purely political purposes. As an example of that, take cars. The problem, if we accept as a given from here on for the purpose of this example that CO2 is a problem, is the CO2 emissions from the car's exhaust. That's the problem and so the fix requires that we stop those CO2 emissions by some means. How we do that, how we stop the CO2 being released, doesn't matter so long as it works and isn't causing some other serious problem in itself.

Trouble is however, more than a few won't accept any approach that doesn't involve simply getting rid of cars altogether as the means of doing it, suggesting their real objective isn't about CO2 but is about getting rid of cars.

Similar examples exist with quite a few things. Rather than fixing the claimed problem, they want a very specific solution and no other solution will do.


----------



## divs4ever (15 November 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right. 🤣
> What a great system of Governments, I don't know how someone like Jacqui Lambie or Pauline Hanson would get the funding to run for office in the U.S, bring on the Republic where the rich can buy a seat and then make the rules.
> 
> 
> ...



 my views on the Democrats ( and the ALP ) align with those of Malcolm X

 maybe the major problem of US politics , is the need for funding by successful candidates  ( followed by vote-rigging  in both major parties  an important second )


----------



## qldfrog (15 November 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> Common sense tells me that altering the composition of the earth's atmosphere is likely to cause some effect on something. Chance the input and there's going to be some change in output.
> 
> The detail, however, is far more complex and the one thing we know with certainty about the earth's climate is that we don't fully understand it.
> 
> ...



and you can add the "You will not eat meat" in the same wagon etc.
Everyone with a bit of basic scientific knowledge  knows that there is always a counter "force" to any action in the natural world/physics
Anything else would have been unstable from the start.
So any increase of CO2 for example, in the atmosphere would be mitigated by some counteraction: 
 increased plant growth is one...we have had eons of massive sudden CO2 release in the past via volcanic activity, and current CO2 levels are still very  very low, more than 10 times (aka 1000%) lower than during the creation of these coal beds when earth was a garden of eden;
So 500 times the famous 2% threshold before going in an unknown red zone...We will never recover enough fossil fuels to even remotely reach that stage
We should be more focused on the actual number of human on earth than these CO2 target.As these extra human consume more of everything.
Or the fact we pollute the ice poles reducing reflection, replace green forests by bitumen and cements or cities etc etc 

But that is where wealth can be made, by consumption unit so the Reset is not keen on that

Reduce consumption of oil and coal, sure but not by replacing these by another cycle of limited resource extraction (lithium) with the expected power play, pollution etc...yet that way is the path to riches again for the Masters.
Anyway the WEF chairman and Bill Gate are at G20...Anyone wondering why? I wonder if Pfizer boss got an invite and award  too, and Greta? And Angelina Jolie? Or the new Khaki Steve Job


----------



## divs4ever (16 November 2022)

yes i am in favor  of the earth ( and life ) evolving  by itself 

 now sure mankind can help  by being smarter  , but controlling in to micro-managerial level , REALLY ??

 you just know nature will find some curve-balls and black swans to unleash


----------



## wayneL (18 November 2022)

Ahhh Queensland, beautiful one day, Klaus Schwab's the next.









						Queensland confirmed as a World Economic Forum Advanced Manufacturing Hub - Australian Manufacturing
					

The World Economic Forum (WEF) has recognised Queensland as a global Advanced Manufacturing Hub, a designation that will open up key networks for




					www.australianmanufacturing.com.au


----------



## wayneL (18 November 2022)

World government eh?



			https://youtube.com/@WorldGovSummit


----------



## divs4ever (18 November 2022)

they will try  , 

 whether it succeeds  is a different question


----------



## JohnDe (18 November 2022)

wayneL said:


> World government eh?
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/@WorldGovSummit




The world has had one before, the Roman Empire was basically a world government.

*Roman Power*
A Thousand Years of Empire


----------



## wayneL (18 November 2022)

JohnDe said:


> The world has had one before, the Roman Empire was basically a world government.
> 
> *Roman Power*
> A Thousand Years of Empire



World government eh?


----------



## divs4ever (18 November 2022)

this mob  want to control EVERYBODY

 the Romans probably had no idea  Asia or the Americas existed 

 but that doesn't mean the Roman Empire has no valuable lessons to teach  ( like clipping the currency  as a hidden inflation )


----------



## Belli (18 November 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> Common sense tells me that altering the composition of the earth's atmosphere is likely to cause some effect on something.




Not necessarily common sense but research which was initiated in the 1850's thanks to Eunice Foote.









						Scientists understood physics of climate change in the 1800s – thanks to a woman named Eunice Foote
					

The results of Foote’s simple experiments were confirmed through hundreds of tests by scientists in the US and Europe. It happened more than a century ago.




					theconversation.com


----------



## JohnDe (18 November 2022)

wayneL said:


> World government eh?
> 
> View attachment 149401




Yes, at the time that was the pretty much the whole world. No jet liners, no phones or internet.


----------



## Knobby22 (18 November 2022)

JohnDe said:


> Yes, at the time that was the pretty much the whole world. No jet liners, no phones or internet.



You still had Wayne's Germanic ancestors causing trouble (and probably mine and his Scottish and Irish ones).


----------



## JohnDe (18 November 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> You still had Wayne's Germanic ancestors causing trouble (and probably mine and his Scottish and Irish ones).




There are always a few scoundrels & anarchists


----------



## wayneL (18 November 2022)

The Phoenicians gave them a bit of stick too.

And let's not forget the Hans were over there minding their own business, expanding their own empire.

In fact the known world, as it were, is very euro-centric viewpoint to be fair.


----------



## divs4ever (18 November 2022)

am led to believe the Hindus were quite civilized as well  , even back then 

 a shame so much history is hidden away in dark vaults


----------



## qldfrog (28 November 2022)

Andrew reelected in Victoria.
Assuming the results were not rigged, a big ask nowadays, how the hell can this happen?
The Reset is here.if such a leader can be reelected, by votes,  in the West, democracy has failed
And this is not a right or left issue, this is a fundamental freedom, democracy and western principles failure.
Poor Australia/Australians,the future is grim....


----------



## JohnDe (28 November 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Andrew reelected in Victoria.
> Assuming the results were not rigged, a big ask nowadays, how the hell can this happen?
> The Reset is here.if such a leader can be reelected, by votes,  in the West, democracy has failed
> And this is not a right or left issue, this is a fundamental freedom, democracy and western principles failure.
> Poor Australia/Australians,the future is grim....




I'm no Andrew's fan or supporter, but how can you hint at electoral fraud and say that democracy has failed because he has been re-elected?

Blind Freddy could see that the Victorian Labor Party was going to win the election.

The Victorian voters have done their homework, they looked at their own circumstances, their states economy and compared it with the rest of the country and the world, looked at their local candidates, and voted.

Losers cry, winners are grinners. That is democracy.

*State of the States *
*State and Territory Economic Performance Report*


----------



## UMike (28 November 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Andrew reelected in Victoria.
> Assuming the results were not rigged, a big ask nowadays, how the hell can this happen?
> The Reset is here.if such a leader can be reelected, by votes,  in the West, democracy has failed
> And this is not a right or left issue, this is a fundamental freedom, democracy and western principles failure.
> Poor Australia/Australians,the future is grim....



So sorry but the actual vote was not rigged. Was at the Count myself to make sure. As a scrutineer.

There are a lot of factors that help Labor as in Graft, Legislation and corruption.
Don't diss the Vote. It is a true reflection of the community of the day.


----------



## Craton (28 November 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Poor Australia/Australians,the future is grim....



I may have said this before but as I remember it, for me anyway, the "great reset" occurred back in Feb 1966.

When decimal currency came in 1 penny would convert into 2 cents and as an 8 yr old going on 9, I was very elated with this. With many a penny in my piggy bank this was probably the catalyst for me to start financial planning.
By the end of that year though, that conversion was reversed and 1 cent got you 2 pennies. I become so disappointed and disillusioned, even "tapping" coke bottles was becoming a real chore and meant double the effort.
I kept thinking what a bunch of cheats and I hated it with a vengenance. How dare they ruined my plans and dreams!

Not too many years later it came as no surprise that inflation is at the pointy end of economic reality, and oh how our buying power has been eroded since then. *$100 in 1966* would buy over $1.5K in 2022. So the $AUD has lost approx. 93% of its value. I felt that decay way back then with "my reset".

You know, funny thing is I tend to think some how it'll all happen again.


----------



## qldfrog (28 November 2022)

UMike said:


> So sorry but the actual vote was not rigged. Was at the Count myself to make sure. As a scrutineer.
> 
> There are a lot of factors that help Labor as in Graft, Legislation and corruption.
> Don't diss the Vote. It is a true reflection of the community of the day.



Terrible herds of brainwashed low iq sheeps
 vote green, whatever if you are a leftist but no thinking entity could reelect that IMHO
Anyway, thank for checking vote👍👍


----------



## Belli (28 November 2022)

It must be tough life being the only one out of 1m people or so who has any ability or insight in appreciating the situation.


----------



## qldfrog (28 November 2022)

Belli said:


> It must be tough life being the only one out of 1m people or so who has any ability or insight in appreciating the situation.



It is good being part of a herd?.as 
said .
Thanksfully, i have my own different shepperd.


----------



## Value Collector (28 November 2022)

UMike said:


> So sorry but the actual vote was not rigged. Was at the Count myself to make sure. As a scrutineer.
> 
> There are a lot of factors that help Labor as in Graft, Legislation and corruption.
> Don't diss the Vote. It is a true reflection of the community of the day.



Good to hear.


----------



## JohnDe (28 November 2022)

qldfrog said:


> It is good being part of a herd?.as
> said .
> Thanksfully, i have my own different shepperd.




Sorting fact from fiction​
Little wonder Daniel Andrews won, when the Liberal Party didn’t even put up a fight​The blame for Dan Andrews’ re-election falls on the Victorian Liberal Party for having little vision and no gravitas or guts.


----------



## qldfrog (29 November 2022)

Not sure if part of big Reset but it is getting dangerous to be a whale...no Greenpeace around:








						Crypto co-founder Tiantian Kullander found dead in his sleep aged 30 - PanaTimes
					

Shock as young crypt founder dies ‘unexpectedly’ in his sleep weeks after another crypto millionaire mysteriously drowned in Puerto Rico




					panatimes.com


----------



## wayneL (2 December 2022)

Not sure this is The right thread for this, but, notice anything?


----------



## Sean K (2 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> Not sure this is The right thread for this, but, notice anything?
> 
> View attachment 150029




That's a Hindu symbol isn't it?


----------



## wayneL (2 December 2022)

Sean K said:


> That's a Hindu symbol isn't it?



It's actually common throughout Asia, and formerly, elsewhere.

But what does it mean?


----------



## Smurf1976 (2 December 2022)

Sean K said:


> That's a Hindu symbol isn't it?



It is but it's an extremely poor choice in my view given the other association with it.


----------



## Sean K (2 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> It's actually common throughout Asia, and formerly, elsewhere.
> 
> But what does it mean?





Smurf1976 said:


> It is but it's an extremely poor choice in my view given the other association with it.




I think everything to do with it pre-1930s has paled into insignificance. Maybe it's a mistake. Surely . 

It's a shame, because the original meaning was something like conducive to well-being, or something.


----------



## Smurf1976 (2 December 2022)

Those who've worked in old power stations, electricity networks, old industrial sites, early electric locomotives and so on will likely be well familiar with this one:






The company is legit, nothing to do with Nazis, and used the logo from the 1800's to 1933 when it was replaced for obvious reasons.


----------



## barney (2 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> Not sure this is The right thread for this, but, notice anything?




Just guessing after having a quick look after your prompting young Wayne ....

This is the Swastika, yes?   

Represents a state of "happiness" in Hindu?  But Hindu is a minority religion in Thailand??

Old mate Klauss Schwab would not have anything to do with the choice of symbol for the summit would he?! 

Poor deluded sick b@sket KS is   (And he is definitely not Hindu!)

Apologies if I'm on the wrong track, but I am no fan of Klauss and his followers.


ps JI see that @Sean K and @Smurf1976  have both already responded.  I'm a bit slow, but my opinion remains the same


----------



## wayneL (2 December 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> Those who've worked in old power stations, electricity networks, old industrial sites, early electric locomotives and so on will likely be well familiar with this one:
> 
> View attachment 150031
> 
> ...



Apparently, the symbol is common at Shinto(?) shrines in Japan, but were taken down/hidden for the Tokyo winter Olympics.

Given the attendance of WEF characters, it gives me cause to wonder.


----------



## qldfrog (3 December 2022)

For our NZ friends








						Confirmed: The New Zealand Government -as part of the 5 eyes alliance- has backdoor access to censor content on social media. - PanaTimes
					






					panatimes.com


----------



## divs4ever (3 December 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> It is but it's an extremely poor choice in my view given the other association with it.



as i understand  it  the European symbol  was an inversion  of a Hindu 'good luck' symbol 

 a certain mustached  Austrian  was rather into the occult  so the inversion probably meant more than 'bad luck '

 would any members like to give a better interpretation of the much older Hindu symbol ( it is bound to have been mangled in Western culture )

 however  i MIGHT be wrong  but the person at the podium  looks to be Macron , and surely the French ( and Europeans ) have done  enough damage in Asia and the Pacific  over the last 3 hundred years


----------



## divs4ever (3 December 2022)

qldfrog said:


> For our NZ friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 it will be interesting to see where NZ loyalties lie  , when forced to pick Asia or  Five Eyes 

 after all NZ signed a non-aggression pact  so it could join ASEAN


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> would any members like to give a better interpretation of the much older Hindu symbol ( it is bound to have been mangled in Western culture )




Wikipedia to the rescue.









						Swastika - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## divs4ever (3 December 2022)

i was kinda hoping for some Asian members  to come to the rescue 

 Wikipedia has had some detractors in the last two years


----------



## SneakyOne (3 December 2022)

UMike said:


> So sorry but the actual vote was not rigged. Was at the Count myself to make sure. As a scrutineer.
> 
> There are a lot of factors that help Labor as in Graft, Legislation and corruption.
> Don't diss the Vote. It is a true reflection of the community of the day.



I'm certain the "opposition" was intentionally weakened - with the purpose of gifting andrews&co another term.
Selecting a guaranteed loser, a political impotent as their leader, piss weak attempts and so many missed opportunities - Libs either didn't want it or got a pallet of Aldi bags the pave the way. At the end, the UN/WEF won't let a circus for silly plebs get in the way.


----------



## wayneL (3 December 2022)

SneakyOne said:


> I'm certain the "opposition" was intentionally weakened - with the purpose of gifting andrews&co another term.
> Selecting a guaranteed loser, a political impotent as their leader, piss weak attempts and so many missed opportunities - Libs either didn't want it or got a pallet of Aldi bags the pave the way. At the end, the UN/WEF won't let a circus for silly plebs get in the way.



It almost seems like the only logical explanation as to how crap they were/are.

Once again it seems doubly so here in WA. Zac Kirkup was laughable and was more like Adam Bandt than any member of the Liberal Party of Australia.

Telling, that the Nationals are senior coalition partner here now.


----------



## divs4ever (3 December 2022)

SneakyOne said:


> I'm certain the "opposition" was intentionally weakened - with the purpose of gifting andrews&co another term.
> Selecting a guaranteed loser, a political impotent as their leader, piss weak attempts and so many missed opportunities - Libs either didn't want it or got a pallet of Aldi bags the pave the way. At the end, the UN/WEF won't let a circus for silly plebs get in the way.



the Libs have been weak for years ( stale dish-water weak )  look at the current Federal mob   and the QLD mob  and what happened to the WA  , where any half decent National party leader would have got a landslide ( not a mud-bath )


----------



## SneakyOne (3 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> the Libs have been weak for years ( stale dish-water weak )  look at the current Federal mob   and the QLD mob  and what happened to the WA  , where any half decent National party leader would have got a landslide ( not a mud-bath )



Yes, both fed and state. And - it must be just a coincidence all Western countries "elect" socialist-woke globalist "leaders" too.


----------



## Sean K (4 December 2022)

What's the basis in the support for a Great Reset and Leftist/Socialists governments gaining traction as the Right moves further Left, if that is correct. Has the West generally become wealthy enough that we think redistributing our wealth and creating welfare states is simply now within our means to do so?


----------



## divs4ever (4 December 2022)

SneakyOne said:


> Yes, both fed and state. And - it must be just a coincidence all Western countries "elect" socialist-woke globalist "leaders" too.



 depends on how you define coincidence , a lot of the damage is done at pre-selection level , where candidates that ' toe the party line ' is a strongly preferred trait  , look at how many times Bernie Sanders  has been robbed of a real chance at US President 

 there would have been examples of that throughout Australia as well 

 some suggest media moguls have a big say in the pre-selection ( and election advertising ) process , but there might be others as well


----------



## qldfrog (4 December 2022)

And how media and big tech gand together for propaganda and truth suppression








						Elon Musk Releases 'Twitter Files' Detailing Censorship Of 'Hunter Biden Story'
					

Twitter "took extraordinary steps to suppress" the Hunter Biden laptop story, blocking links and publishing warnings that it was "unsafe."




					coingape.com


----------



## UMike (4 December 2022)

SneakyOne said:


> I'm certain the "opposition" was intentionally weakened - with the purpose of gifting andrews&co another term.
> Selecting a guaranteed loser, a political impotent as their leader, piss weak attempts and so many missed opportunities - Libs either didn't want it or got a pallet of Aldi bags the pave the way. At the end, the UN/WEF won't let a circus for silly plebs get in the way.



Mate.... The political elite seem to think Small target is the answer. There is no intentional conspiracy.

Everyone has learn't from the Shorten saga.
Problem is it only works for the left. The Centre or the Right actually have to get out there and explain their stance. Explain to these First world ingnorants why Woke obsession will lead to the downfall of this country.


----------



## divs4ever (4 December 2022)

UMike said:


> Mate.... The political elite seem to think Small target is the answer. There is no intentional conspiracy.
> 
> Everyone has learn't from the Shorten saga.
> Problem is it only works for the left. The Centre or the Right actually have to get out there and explain their stance. Explain to these First world ingnorants why Woke obsession will lead to the downfall of this country.



 maybe not , 

 now ,  maybe it is just my social circle , but it has accumulated several former union members that now despise the unions ( and ALP ) after various workplace betrayals  , i suspect it is only a matter of time  before some  'Woke' actually   awaken  as well 

 will this nation be involved in a downward spiral  , yes i believe that trend is active  ... but will it succeed ?


----------



## UMike (4 December 2022)

People are too complacent.
Too many on handouts.

Only a Great Financial reality will awaken them.

Labors new Industrial regulations with only endear them to the ignorant.


----------



## divs4ever (4 December 2022)

UMike said:


> People are too complacent.
> Too many on handouts.
> 
> Only a Great Financial reality will awaken them.
> ...



it is interesting to see how those regulations are circumvented  in LARGE corporations  ( especially under ALP governments  at state and federal levels ) , so yes the ignorant get gouged twice over  ( the poor things )


----------



## IFocus (4 December 2022)

Sean K said:


> What's the basis in the support for a Great Reset and Leftist/Socialists governments gaining traction as the Right moves further Left, if that is correct. Has the West generally become wealthy enough that we think redistributing our wealth and creating welfare states is simply now within our means to do so?




Certainly the west is wealthier but the the disparity between  rich and poor has never been greater which is a real concern for the general stability of political systems. I don't see any redistribution.

 Wealth is power money buys influence and the imbalances are clear this applies regardless who is in power.

As for where the political balance lays simple tests show its a long way right of center.

The US is a long way from a left  or welfare state  with still no universal heath care (health care bankruptcy is still a thing) poverty low wages with little or no regulation, ultra religious right Supreme Court, democrat's hold the senate and  presidency but big money and the right run policy.


----------



## divs4ever (4 December 2022)

but a LOT of ' BIG money '  is supporting the Woke/WEF agenda  ,  and the other question to ask   is how much of the 'anti-Woke' is controlled opposition  , helping to drag the masses into a new 'two-party paradigm '


----------



## UMike (4 December 2022)

The Poor get free money and are dependent on welfare. They know they are poor but are lazy for the free handouts. Middle class are relatively ignored.
The rich use the system to maintain the status quo.

The enemy is Debt. Once out of control the Poor will have handouts reduced while the rich will be asked out of proportion to repay. Middle class will still be enslaved.

This is the result. A great Rest resulting  in solidifying the current state.


----------



## divs4ever (4 December 2022)

UMike said:


> The Poor get free money and are dependent on welfare. They know they are poor but are lazy for the free handouts. Middle class are relatively ignored.
> The rich use the system to maintain the status quo.
> 
> The enemy is Debt. Once out of control the Poor will have handouts reduced while the rich will be asked out of proportion to repay. Middle class will still be enslaved.
> ...



normally  the middle-class get pummeled and pillaged until they are the poorest of the poor ( just in case they had something stashed  , but undiscovered )


----------



## wayneL (4 December 2022)

IFocus said:


> Certainly the west is wealthier but the the disparity between  rich and poor has never been greater which is a real concern for the general stability of political systems. I don't see any redistribution.
> 
> Wealth is power money buys influence and the imbalances are clear this applies regardless who is in power.
> 
> ...



The redistribution will be FROM the middle class, IOW us on this forum ( if we don't wake the @#_& up)


----------



## divs4ever (4 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> The redistribution will be FROM the middle class, IOW us on this forum ( if we don't wake the @#_& up)



i suspect SOME who consider themselves ' filthy rich ' maybe disappointed as well ( taxed into oblivion to sell the 'equality ' narrative , until the plan is complete  )

 but time will tell 

 now the question is .. which strategy will the 'minnows' use ,  the huge mega-mass  or the small low-profile ( 'invisible ' ) strategy  or a mixture of both .

 the small target can be helpful  by gleaning morsels of information  not willingly shared , cyber-security guys will understand what i mean there


----------



## IFocus (4 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> The redistribution will be FROM the middle class, IOW us on this forum ( if we don't wake the @#_& up)





Maybe, in the US (one of with the lowest number for middle income,  Denmark / Norway among highest) shrinking middle class simply wont supply the revenue. 
When the middle class is small it bodes ill for political stability as seen presently in the US if it all blows up redistribution will be the least of the problems.


----------



## Smurf1976 (4 December 2022)

IFocus said:


> I don't see any redistribution.



You’ve just described it.

From the middle class to the lower.

Then it’s spent.

That leaves rich and poor with a large gap between them.

The inability of young people to afford housing is a major symptom.


----------



## Smurf1976 (4 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> now , maybe it is just my social circle , but it has accumulated several former union members that now despise the unions ( and ALP ) after various workplace betrayals , i suspect it is only a matter of time before some 'Woke' actually awaken as well



Perhaps just a reflection of my own social circle but those who stereotypically would be expected to be in the "woke" category are the ones who firmly reject it and vice versa.

Men in traditionally male occupations who are all in on the social stuff.

A female couple both of whom will quickly point out that their personal relationship is none of anyone's business and especially not government's, they're very firmly to the Left in that regard, but that the economic stuff is just getting ridiculous as is some of the sillier social stuff.

Just because someone might seem a perfect "woke" fit due to personal factors, doesn't mean they don't see problems with the economics and for that matter some of the social stuff too. Someone can certainly be progressive in a traditional sense on social issues but that doesn't mean they're all in with voodoo economics or extreme social ideas.


----------



## IFocus (5 December 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> You’ve just described it.
> 
> From the middle class to the lower.
> 
> ...





In the US in terms of wealth the greatest transfer of wealth ever has / is happening already, according to Time $50 tril from the lower income to the top 1%.
Remember Trumps unfunded tax cuts to the top end? Adds nicely to the above figure widening the gap further.

The so called golden age in the US (MAGA) was also when they had the highest tax rates.

Australia hasn't to the same degree but we are headed down the same road the Coalitions unfunded tax cuts being of the same ilk along with killing penalty rates for the low payed reeks of the same mind set.

If you are talking about government revenues being transferred to the poor from memory the aged pension soaks up the biggest share welfare payments are a long way behind.

My points before were intended to be more about the size of the middle class roughly equals the strength of the democracy and political stability.

Edit: sorry re derailing the thread.


----------



## Sean K (5 December 2022)

IFocus said:


> Edit: sorry re derailing the thread.




I think the redistribution of wealth is part of the Great Reset's objective, so on point IMO.


----------



## sptrawler (5 December 2022)

IFocus said:


> In the US in terms of wealth the greatest transfer of wealth ever has / is happening already, according to Time $50 tril from the lower income to the top 1%.
> Remember Trumps unfunded tax cuts to the top end? Adds nicely to the above figure widening the gap further.
> 
> The so called golden age in the US (MAGA) was also when they had the highest tax rates.
> ...



What has to be kept in context when talking about tax cuts, it has to be remembered that with inflation and normal economic growth wages increase, therefore tax brackets have to be moved and why Labor is reducing the tax on the highest paid workers next year.
For example when I started work, the top tax bracket was 60% and it started at $35,000.
If that was still the case the people who are screaming now to not reduce taxes, would be screaming just as loud to reduce them, the debate is way to focused on political bias not on economic realities.
The coalitions unfunded tax cuts on the middle class, was to alleviate the pressure off them, as they do most of the heavy lifting, the high income earner tax cuts next year are the contentious ones.
This is a good article, which covers a lot of the situation that is currently happening, all over the western world.
Is it a reset, yes, a reset from a changing economic model that has developed over the last 30 years IMO.








						As 2023 looms, the global economy is undergoing a momentous shift. Here are five things shaping our future
					

At the beginning of the year most were convinced inflation was a short-term reaction to the pandemic. Now it's proving to be far more persistent, writes business editor Ian Verrender.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## IFocus (5 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> What has to be kept in context when talking about tax cuts, it has to be remembered that with inflation and normal economic growth wages increase, therefore tax brackets have to be moved and why Labor is reducing the tax on the highest paid workers next year.




The current tax cuts (US and AU) are simply a transfer of wealth as there were no other changes to the tax system.

In Australia's case even more so, they were sold as reforms which Australia's taxation structures badly require however the cuts were unfunded and with no other changes to plug the revenue hole. 

Governments require revenue no matter what size, the round of tax cuts without real reform is senseless IMHO when  we have outstanding a $trill debt with government deficits' far out into the future and no plan to reduce at least during this generation.

Another frustration I have (without getting political) was the $40 bil jobkeeper given to profitable business's another greatest transfer of wealth in Australia's history from tax payers to private interests around $20 bil went straight over seas.

The big question and concern in my mind is the reduction of the middle class / income group that maintains stability not only in the political sphere but through out communities. The middle class will carry us all through major calamities rather than allow the current dog fight divisions that are occurring in the US that could go anywhere IMHO.

The reduction is perhaps driven some what by changing economies, working environments and types / availability of employment.

Is this all exacerbated due to aggressive conservative governments weakening work place laws, not supporting high end manufacturing, providing conditions such as cheap energy and attractive environments for value adding industry, debasing training for middle class aspirants that don't go to university etc.  

Compound this with center left governments that also fail at running the narrative to allow the above to happen and not compensate with the required policy's. 

Of course there is much more and better minds than me here that would see it differently.


----------



## sptrawler (5 December 2022)

Yes @IFocus workers earning less than from memory about $50k pay no effective tax, add to that those on unemployment, pension, disability and the middle class are the ones who have to fund it.
The wealthy, those who operate a business etc have ways to minimise tax and fines etc, whereas the middle class wage earner have their tax, their super etc removed before they see it.
It isnt only conservative Govts that attack the worker and their conditions, despite the narratove.


----------



## wayneL (5 December 2022)

Dudes, tax cuts for the wealthy are chump change in the wealth distribution game, most completely irrelevant.

Look to central bank and treasury actions, creation of money and the Cantillon effect, among other related things.

If you think taxation has anything major to do with wealth distribution, you just haven't been paying attention.


----------



## sptrawler (5 December 2022)

For those who want to actually read upon the Australian tax system, it is a bit dated 2011-12, but it gives a great breakdown of the progressive personal income tax system. Also not a lot has changed since the report was written.




__





						How much income tax do we really pay? An analysis of 2011–12 individual income tax data
					

10 June 2015 PDF version [378 KB] Carol Ey Social Policy Section    Executive summary              Personal income tax is the largest component of tax revenue.     Hence any conversation about tax reform should consider the personal income tax     system.        Th




					www.aph.gov.au
				





Conclusion​This paper has attempted to provide some context to the ‘national conversation’ about individual income tax by providing details of the value of the major deductions and offsets in the individual tax system to tax payers across the income range. As such is does not address other tax concessions available to individuals such as the exemption of the family home from capital gains tax considerations, or most of the concessions relating to superannuation.
While there are clearly some deductions that are of much more value to those with high incomes, in many cases this reflects their higher income in the relevant area and the increased complexity of their tax affairs. Rental deductions are the largest deduction on average across all income ranges, with deductions being greater than the income received in aggregate for all income groups.
Tax offsets in total are more targeted at those on low incomes, in many cases removing them from paying any tax. However, the termination payment offset is second only to low income tax offset in total value, and is of most benefit to high income individuals.
Overall, these deductions and offsets reduce the proportion of gross income paid in tax by those on high incomes more than by those on low incomes. This is not sufficient to significantly distort the progressive nature of Australia’s individual tax system, but does have considerable revenue implications.


----------



## Smurf1976 (5 December 2022)

IFocus said:


> The big question and concern in my mind is the reduction of the middle class / income group that maintains stability not only in the political sphere but through out communities. The middle class will carry us all through major calamities rather than allow the current dog fight divisions that are occurring in the US that could go anywhere IMHO.
> 
> The reduction is perhaps driven some what by changing economies, working environments and types / availability of employment.



Manufacturing.

It was never glamorous but ultimately it gave pretty much anyone the opportunity to do some sort of work, from professional to manual, that was reasonably secure and well paid. Regardless of whether you were in the analytical lab or whether your job was to stack the product on pallets, it was stable employment and paid well enough.

Then the West abandoned manufacturing and what's replaced it is much of the problem. We've got industries such as finance, mining and medical that pay extremely well but employ not many people. For the rest, it's low end service industries that don't pay anywhere near as much. That right there splits society into two.

We always had some service industries yes but previously they were a minor part of the economy and those who ran them could charge more in real terms since the customers all had well paid jobs in other fields.


----------



## IFocus (5 December 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> Manufacturing.
> 
> 
> 
> Then the West abandoned manufacturing




Germany?


----------



## sptrawler (5 December 2022)

IFocus said:


> Germany?



Well you never know when there will be a war. 🤣

Check out where VW have their plants, the majority definitely ain't in Germany.








						List of Volkswagen Group factories - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						Turkish guest workers transformed German society – DW – 10/30/2011
					

In the 1960s, Turkish workers arrived in Germany to fill the demand for cheap labor in a booming post-war economy. Many of them never left, creating a minority community that changed the demographics of Germany forever.




					www.dw.com
				












						Germany marks 60 years since Turkish ‘guest workers’ came during labour shortage
					

Two children of Turkish migrants to Germany developed Pfizer Covid vaccine




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## divs4ever (5 December 2022)

IFocus said:


> Germany?



probably coming this ( Northern ) winter 

 Italy might be worth watching as well ( manufacturing-wise )


----------



## divs4ever (5 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Well you never know when there will be a war. 🤣
> 
> Check out where VW have their plants, the majority definitely ain't in Germany.
> 
> ...



 arguably we are in a 'soft war ' now 

 however the sides  are less clear  than say ,  the 1950's


----------



## sptrawler (5 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> arguably we are in a 'soft war ' now
> 
> however the sides  are less clear  than say ,  the 1950's



Stopping the slide in manufacturing is the key to maintaining our middle class, without manufacturing our engineering and scientific base gets eroded and with it our living standards.


----------



## divs4ever (5 December 2022)

some want the middle class extinct 

 i don't know where those folk  studied economics and business  , but they should demand a refund 

 the plan seems to be 'break everything'  and 'build back better'  but those folks seem to be incapable of doing anything for themselves ( and they WILL be doing mostly for themselves , because they will not be able to trust the minions ) 

 maybe AI machines will be the answer ( WINK )


----------



## IFocus (5 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Well you never know when there will be a war. 🤣
> 
> Check out where VW have their plants, the majority definitely ain't in Germany.
> 
> ...





Haha don't mention the war... 😂 

Germanys manufacturing base has changed some what but they are still a manufacturing  power house, however as noted by Divs rising energy costs or lack of energy as a result of the Ukraine war will stretch / hurt them.

Worked with Germans on a fully automated plant 1986 (it actually worked) , two electricians  23 year old and a 26 year old made it happen they were next level made Australian elects (me) look like kindergarten kids.


----------



## divs4ever (5 December 2022)

IFocus said:


> Haha don't mention the war... 😂
> 
> Germanys manufacturing base has changed some what but they are still a manufacturing  power house, however as noted by Divs rising energy costs or lack of energy as a result of the Ukraine war will stretch / hurt them.
> 
> Worked with Germans on a fully automated plant 1986 (it actually worked) , two electricians  23 year old and a 26 year old made it happen they were next level made Australian elects (me) look like kindergarten kids.



 i see other base metal shortages as well ( but probably not iron  ) , Germany used to  excel in efficiency  , and the after the fall of the Soviet Union  cheaper labour from East Germany  , but now they are relying on complex supply chains ( like several major industrial  nations ) can Germany keep that edge   ??

 and if Germany stumbles the EU will have fainting spells


----------



## Smurf1976 (6 December 2022)

IFocus said:


> Germany?



There are exceptions as with most things.

Germany still has significant manufacturing and it's not a coincidence that Germany is the economically strong country propping up the EU overall.

It's not just the jobs bit, it's that taking low value raw materials and turning them into a higher value product brings real money into the country. With every shipping container that goes out with whatever product in it, money comes in.

In the Australian context well Adelaide and Melbourne in particular were built on the back of manufacturing but it wasn't confined to those cities by any means. A generation ago pretty much every tradesman and handyman in the country had screwdrivers which looked exactly like these:






Look closely at the handles.

Factory was in the northern suburbs of Hobart with the same company manufacturing other tools in other states.

No doubt it was noisy and unglamorous but ultimately it gave reasonably well paid work that no longer exists in this country. However many people were employed to make screwdrivers and stick them in boxes which were shipped across Bass Strait there's a lot fewer employed to just unload a shipping container of imported products that turns up from China. Meanwhile the money goes straight overseas.

Then there's the supply chain to make it happen. Even for a really simple product like hand tools there's steel, plastics, logistics and even cardboard boxes and printing. And of course there's the upstream supply chain for those industries too.

Now my point there isn't political, it's just economics. As a society, we can't get rich delivering food and our current standard of living is on borrowed money and borrowed time. A "reset" of sorts is inevitable for all countries in that situation - the present economy is simply not sustainable.


----------



## divs4ever (6 December 2022)

and the trend to power tools only makes the problem  much worse 

 ( hint DON'T throw away that old stuff granddad owned )


----------



## IFocus (6 December 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> There are exceptions as with most things.
> 
> Germany still has significant manufacturing and it's not a coincidence that Germany is the economically strong country propping up the EU overall.
> 
> ...





Still have a couple originals from my apprenticeship days paid for them out of my $28 a week wage, great pic Smurf.


----------



## Sean K (6 December 2022)

IFocus said:


> Still have a couple originals from my apprenticeship days paid for them out of my $28 a week wage, great pic Smurf.




Was that $ or pounds, or _libra_?


----------



## divs4ever (6 December 2022)

Sean K said:


> Was that $ or pounds?



probably dollars  ( just guessing based on my wages as an apprentice back then )


----------



## Craton (6 December 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> There are exceptions as with most things.
> 
> Germany still has significant manufacturing and it's not a coincidence that Germany is the economically strong country propping up the EU overall.
> 
> ...



Those Stanley's came as a set in a hinged plastic carry case. Just about everyone had one or like me, one in the work ute and another in the shed. Cost was approx. $20 +/- a few bucks.
The straight through steel shank of the big flat blade was very handy.

I note we can still buy this set with the case.


----------



## Craton (6 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> and the trend to power tools only makes the problem  much worse
> 
> ( hint DON'T throw away that old stuff granddad owned )



Many a time on worksites with no battery tools, electricity or generator and hence to electrical power, hand tools like my bit and brace and hand drill ruled supreme.
Jack hammer?
Yep, hammer and tap.
Yep, still got 'em.


----------



## divs4ever (6 December 2022)

but the trend is still towards  power ( of some sort ) and certificates 

 interesting times coming


----------



## Craton (6 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> but the trend is still towards  power ( of some sort ) and certificates
> 
> interesting times coming



Like the good ol' days of:
Horse and man power. 
Wind power and sailing ships.
Fire power and steam engines.
Or as per Ericsson hot air engines as patented in 1880.


----------



## IFocus (6 December 2022)

Sean K said:


> Was that $ or pounds, or _libra_?




That long ago I am sure it was Shekels 🤣  🤣


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 December 2022)

IFocus said:


> That long ago I am sure it was Shekels 🤣



*Drachma*. In existence for 2600 years, only redundant when the Euro came along.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 December 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> *Drachma*. In existence for 2600 years, only redundant when the Euro came along.



I believe the oldest continuous currency still in use is the *British Pound.   *

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 December 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I believe the oldest continuous currency still in use is the *British Pound.   *
> 
> gg



lol

Have I wandered in to the FMG thread by mistake. 

gg


----------



## wayneL (6 December 2022)

Craton said:


> Many a time on worksites with no battery tools, electricity or generator and hence to electrical power, hand tools like my bit and brace and hand drill ruled supreme.
> Jack hammer?
> Yep, hammer and tap.
> Yep, still got 'em.



Most of I work my work is LPG forge anvil and hand tools.

But I still have this to run my electric tools when needed, I can work in the middle of a hundred acre paddock with no power within Cooee.

It's the Ducks Nuts.


----------



## Craton (8 December 2022)

Perfect if one can justify and afford these Duck's Nuts.


----------



## sptrawler (8 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> Most of I work my work is LPG forge anvil and hand tools.
> 
> But I still have this to run my electric tools when needed, I can work in the middle of a hundred acre paddock with no power within Cooee.
> 
> ...



It would have to be a big duck.


----------



## wayneL (8 December 2022)

Craton said:


> Perfect if one can justify and afford these Duck's Nuts.



Not much more than an equivalent petrol generator really.


----------



## Craton (8 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> Not much more than an equivalent petrol generator really.



Nah, about a 1/4 to a 1/5 as per Repco.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 December 2022)

What is "The Great Reset" ?

Is it all the very, very rich ba****ds making it impossible for us ordinary punters to make a quid in the markets?

gg


----------



## wayneL (8 December 2022)

Craton said:


> Nah, about a 1/4 to a 1/5 as per Repco.



That machine hasn't got the surge capacity to start my multi-tool and will trip out if I a few things running on my rig. (The Bluetti has 4kw of surge) Additionally you have to buy and carry petrol around, and service the damn thing every three months. Plus I'm breathing in exhaust fumes because I certainly am not going to take it out of my rig and set it away every time I want to use it.

Also those cheap machines do not last under tradesman conditions, not for a farrier anyway. It's a couple of ks for quality machine.

I was running a 3 kW PSW generator in my rig. It started and ran everything perfectly fine, but still has many of the above issues. 

... And it's always great for your mood when the pull cord breaks on you.

The other issue is a lot of the usage is very short term, like 2-5 min. Machine is hardly having time to warm up at all and this shortens the useful life of them dramatically.

For my particular application, it's perfect even if just a tad more expensive.

And don't forget all of our tools are expensive. Just the seven hammers in my rig add up to nearly that and you can quadruple that for all the other hand tools tools I carry.

On the grand scale of things for what it does for me it is not very expensive at all.


----------



## divs4ever (8 December 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> What is "The Great Reset" ?
> 
> Is it all the very, very rich ba****ds making it impossible for us ordinary punters to make a quid in the markets?
> 
> gg



it's looking very much like that to me 

 don't forget some spare batteries for you metal detector (  wink )


----------



## moXJO (9 December 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> What is "The Great Reset" ?
> 
> Is it all the very, very rich ba****ds making it impossible for us ordinary punters to make a quid in the markets?
> 
> gg



This probably sums it up.


----------



## qldfrog (9 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> This probably sums it up.



Confiscation of assets of the just rich and middle class to the profit of the uber rich under the disguise of social equity.
What most of the woke left does not understand is that it is on a global world basis.
So your minimal wage western workforce is the world middle class and so will be decimated as much as obviously the labour and teal voters on 100k a year blaming the neo capitalists and voting for the Macron, Trudeau and local ALP /watermelons of the world.
They will be fxxxcked too, our whole country and democratic model will, as will the welfare recipients here but i have no satisfaction in that..


----------



## Craton (9 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> That machine hasn't got the surge capacity to start my multi-tool and will trip out if I a few things running on my rig. (The Bluetti has 4kw of surge) Additionally you have to buy and carry petrol around, and service the damn thing every three months. Plus I'm breathing in exhaust fumes because I certainly am not going to take it out of my rig and set it away every time I want to use it.
> 
> Also those cheap machines do not last under tradesman conditions, not for a farrier anyway. It's a couple of ks for quality machine.
> 
> ...



Yes, I can see lots of advantages with the Bluetti and for a working professional, a very good choice.

Run time and power overhead would be my biggest concern with any of those choices. However, I've changed careers so running power tools (jack hammers/hammer-core drills/drain cleaners/cement mixers etc) for extended periods of time is a non issue.

Glad the Bluetti suits your needs and thanks for sharing your real world info.


----------



## Sean K (9 December 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> What is "The Great Reset" ?
> 
> Is it all the very, very rich ba****ds making it impossible for us ordinary punters to make a quid in the markets?
> 
> gg




When Old Major dies, two young pigs, Snowball Klaus Schwab and Napoleon Antonio Guterres assume command and stage a revolt, driving Mr. Jones off the farm and renaming the property "Animal Farm" "Green New Deal". They adopt the Seven Commandments of Animalism Catastrophic Anthropogenic Global Warming, the most important of which is, "All animals are equal" "The science is settled". The decree is painted in large letters on one side of the barn. Klaus teaches the animals to read and write, while Antonio educates young puppies on the principles of Climate Catastrophe....


----------



## qldfrog (9 December 2022)

Sean K said:


> When Old Major dies, two young pigs, Snowball Klaus Schwab and Napoleon Antonio Guterres assume command and stage a revolt, driving Mr. Jones off the farm and renaming the property "Animal Farm" "Green New Deal". They adopt the Seven Commandments of Animalism Catastrophic Anthropogenic Global Warming, the most important of which is, "All animals are equal" "The science is settled". The decree is painted in large letters on one side of the barn. Klaus teaches the animals to read and write, while Antonio educates young puppies on the principles of Climate Catastrophe....



If only we could laugh....Have all a great week end


----------



## divs4ever (9 December 2022)

qldfrog said:


> If only we could laugh....Have all a great week end



oh but it did make me laugh  ( and that scares more people than Klaus' smile )

 have a safe weekend   yourself  , and everybody else as well


----------



## frugal.rock (9 December 2022)

I found the solution...


----------



## qldfrog (9 December 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> I found the solution...
> 
> View attachment 150289



We might see this soon: Australian super funds into mandatory green rebuilt national plan, gold seized to fund ukraine bombs etc ..
And fossil fuel financing prevented, etc etc..do not laugh , France is setting up laws forbidding coffee and chicolate imports due to environmental concern


----------



## wayneL (9 December 2022)

qldfrog said:


> forbidding coffee and chicolate imports



This means war!


----------



## divs4ever (9 December 2022)

qldfrog said:


> We might see this soon: Australian super funds into mandatory green rebuilt national plan, gold seized to fund ukraine bombs etc ..
> And fossil fuel financing prevented, etc etc..do not laugh , France is setting up laws forbidding coffee and chicolate imports due to environmental concern



yes in 2010 i took a temporary opportunity to liquidate my Super 

it might be tax inefficient , but it can be very versatile 

 forbidding coffee imports will come back to bite France  ( several of those exporters already hated the France  and their Foreign Legion )

 would love to see the Swiss turn hostile to France as well


----------



## divs4ever (9 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> This means war!



i had little time for the French ( residing in France )  well before this  .

 i will just continue to avoid their products


----------



## qldfrog (9 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> This means war!



It has some potential hit on us, among the chocolate, coffee, palm oil etc is also meat (of course) and leather which would have contributed in deforestation..ansd it is so easy then to ban Australian products based on a deforestation flag..even if it is regrowth clearing..i try to find an english link


----------



## qldfrog (9 December 2022)

qldfrog said:


> It has some potential hit on us, among the chocolate, coffee, palm oil etc is also meat (of course) and leather which would have contributed in deforestation..ansd it is so easy then to ban Australian products based on a deforestation flag..even if it is regrowth clearing..i try to find an english link



Worse, it is the whole EU








						EU bans import of products that are 'main drivers of deforestation'
					

These include cattle, coffee, cocoa, palm oil, rubber, soy and timber.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Smurf1976 (9 December 2022)

qldfrog said:


> France is setting up laws forbidding coffee and chicolate imports due to environmental concern



My view is the peak of globalisation, perhaps not statistically but as a political and economic force, was immediately prior to the GFC so 15 years ago now.

Global free trade at this point is akin to Australian manufacturing in 1990. Still here, still a thing but he death knell sounded 15 years ago.

Over the coming years we'll see all manner of trade restrictions globally is my expectation. The biggest of the lot being oil reverting to the old approach of fixed contracts between producer and buyer, bringing an end to the concept of a single price for any commodity (in particular oil) and ultimately ending the whole petrodollar system.

That'll take decades to play out, just as the decline of local manufacturing took decades to play out, but it's underway in my view and the details are just that, details.


----------



## sptrawler (10 December 2022)

IFocus said:


> Germany?



Interesting article today.

Mercedes-Benz Group AG has committed to manufacturing electric vehicles in Thailand after signing an agreement to import its battery-powered cars — part of a government plan to bolster the Southeast Asian nation’s status as a clean automaking hub. 

The luxury carmaker will receive a slew of benefits including lower import duties and excise taxes for each fully electric car brought into the country by its Thai unit through 2023, Ekniti Nitithanprapas, director general of Thailand’s excise department.


----------



## divs4ever (10 December 2022)

but none dare call it child/slave labour  , ( remember when China  provided the same 'cost-efficient ' services )


----------



## wayneL (29 December 2022)

Things get curiouser and curiouser:


----------



## wayneL (1 January 2023)

Anybody joining the dots yet


----------



## qldfrog (1 January 2023)

13% extra death this year here in Australia, 2 cricketers icons: one death, one out..and people go for 4th shot.
When the natality will collapse, it will be the excuse for more migration 
15 or 20 minutes cities plans everywhere even here in Australia with travel restricted....
Only Putin and Xi as alternative..what a choice...
The Reset has continued unopposed.
Will economic crisis slow its progress...


----------



## bux2000 (2 January 2023)

I know I am talking to the converted an yes this Guy is not a Dr per se, but he is eminently qualified to talk on these matters.



bux


----------



## Sean K (2 January 2023)

Part of the WEF's plan to prevent the World from exploding is to urge us to bathe only once a week.

You know it makes sense.


----------



## macca (2 January 2023)

Sean K said:


> Part of the WEF's plan to prevent the World from exploding is to urge us to bathe only once a week.
> 
> You know it makes sense.




Forty years ago I did the Kombi tour of Europe with a couple of mates, after flying for 24 hours we were stinky.

The first night we stayed in London digs and the land lady said " Aussies !  I suppose you will want a bath, don't use all the hot water and don't have another one tomorrow before you leave."

So bloody cold over there, no chance of sweating if out and about.


----------



## divs4ever (2 January 2023)

wayneL said:


> Things get curiouser and curiouser:




well he (Zelensky ) does seem to be laundering (OOPS !! legitimizing ) a substantial part of the Global Economy , nice of them to invite to 'hired help' though 

 i wonder if Russia will scour the 'new territories' with high intensity magnets and dredges  to recover all mineral resources , recently donated to their commodity base


----------



## divs4ever (2 January 2023)

Sean K said:


> Part of the WEF's plan to prevent the World from exploding is to urge us to bathe only once a week.
> 
> You know it makes sense.



that didn't help England when i was there ( in 1990 )

maybe they should restrict hair washing/dying to once a month , that might work better 

 once a week made a lot of sense until modern pharmaceuticals devastated immune systems


----------



## frugal.rock (2 January 2023)

French women have been capturing carbon for eons...

"In modern discoveries, hair is composed of keratin and contains other elements and molecules that contribute to the appearance and behavior of hair. The main chemical elements present in the hair are composed of *carbon (45%)*, oxygen (28%), nitrogen (15%), hydrogen (6.7%), and sulfur (5.3%)."

NMHT - not much hair tax


----------



## divs4ever (2 January 2023)

bux2000 said:


> I know I am talking to the converted an yes this Guy is not a Dr per se, but he is eminently qualified to talk on these matters.
> 
> 
> 
> bux




 nobody still seems to  have bumped into the elephant  in that trial data ..

 look at the 'adverse events' in the 'placebo' group , all that for a dilute sugar/saline  solution ?

 ( hint the 'placebo ' was an 'alternate vaccine' )

 ( i spotted  that the first day that PRESS release  was announced ... so where is the full trail data ?)

 that was a BAD sign  it looked very much like a stock pump to me


----------



## divs4ever (2 January 2023)

frugal.rock said:


> French women have been capturing carbon for eons...
> 
> "In modern discoveries, hair is composed of keratin and contains other elements and molecules that contribute to the appearance and behavior of hair. The main chemical elements present in the hair are composed of *carbon (45%)*, oxygen (28%), nitrogen (15%), hydrogen (6.7%), and sulfur (5.3%)."
> 
> NMHT - not much hair tax




 i still capture some but mostly below the ears


----------



## wayneL (2 January 2023)

Sean K said:


> Part of the WEF's plan to prevent the World from exploding is to urge us to bathe only once a week.
> 
> You know it makes sense.



Well that would keep everyone at arms length with my job... A weeks worth of burnt hoof, anearobic bacterial decomposition of horseshtt and keratin protein, acrylic glue and infected cuts.

Especially the mrs


----------



## bux2000 (2 January 2023)

wayneL said:


> Well that would keep everyone at arms length with my job... A weeks worth of burnt hoof, anearobic bacterial decomposition of horseshtt and keratin protein, acrylic glue and infected cuts.
> 
> Especially the mrs




My Grandfather was a keen and good horseman in his earlier years eith trophies as a Gentlman Rider, his transport was a Horse and Gig in his later years, my Grand Mother aswell. It would appear when the lights go out your talents will be in greater demand than ever.

Unfortunately I missed out on the generation that rode a horse to School but we may all need that school horse paddock, and a house cow.

Woow I just hope there is a youtube tutorial   .

Thats if the internet's still up

You know 3 years ago I would have thought someone who said these things deserved a padded cell.



bux


----------



## wayneL (6 January 2023)

Y'all waking up yet?


----------



## basilio (6 January 2023)

Thanks for sharing the WEF paper on fast forwarding to the circular economy.  Very thoughtful and necessary ideas. 
I'm definitely awake Wayne.  You keep making it abundantly clear that the sources you quote have no credibility and are not worth the pixels they are viewed on. Wittgenstein would be turning in his grave if he saw the way his name is used by this logic butcher.

Nonetheless it is worthwhile going to the original documents and considering their perspective.

Circular Economy
3 circular economy approaches to reduce demand for critical metals​Jul 18, 2022​





A circular economy is much more than recycling.
Image: Unsplash.
Winnie Yeh​Lead, Responsible Sourcing, World Economic Forum Geneva
Share:​

Our Impact
What's the World Economic Forum doing to _accelerate action on Circular Economy?_







Shifting from fossil fuels to renewables requires huge amounts of critical metals.
Recycling alone won't be enough to sustain the amount of materials needed
We need to increase sharing, reuse and a preference for longevity to reduce demand.
We need a clean energy revolution, and we need it now. But this transition from fossil fuels to renewables will need large supplies of critical metals such as cobalt, lithium, nickel, to name a few. Shortages of these critical minerals could raise the costs of clean energy technologies.

One obvious route is to mine more virgin material, but this comes with its own costs and potentially unintended consequences. Another solution commonly discussed is to recycle more and use the metals already in circulation. The complication is that we do not currently have enough metals in circulation, and even with recycling taken into consideration, mineral production is still forecasted to increase by nearly 500%. So how should we proceed?

A fully circular economy is much more than recycling; it is keeping materials at their highest value. It is time to look beyond circular materials. These three mindset changes can help reduce demand for critical metals.




On the circular economy system diagram by the Ellen MacArthur Foundation, metals fall on the right-hand side of the diagram. This diagram shows a prioritization of approaches. The levers in the inner circles such as “maintain” and “remanufacturing” should be prioritized over those further outside, such as recycling. Source: Ellen McArthur Foundation.
*1. Go from owning to using*​Be honest, you likely have at least one old mobile phone tucked in the bottom of a drawer. Possibly an unused hard drive taking up space too. You aren’t alone. The average car or van in England is driven just 4% of the time. While most already have a personal phone, 39% of workers globally have employer-provided laptops and mobile phones.

This is not at all resource efficient. More sharing can reduce ownership of idle equipment and thus material usage. Car sharing platforms such as Getaround and BlueSG have already seized that opportunity to offer vehicles where you pay per hour used.

To enable a broader transition from ownership to usership, the way we design things and systems need to change too. For example, car sharing is made possible by new keyless unlocking features. Similarly, user profiles that create a distinction for work and personal use on the same device is needed to reduce the number of devices per person. A design process that focuses on fulfilling the underlying need instead of designing for product purchasing is fundamental to this transition. This is the mindset needed to redesign cities to reduce private vehicles and other usages.









						3 circular approaches to reduce demand for critical minerals
					

The energy transition requires huge amounts of critical minerals. But circular solutions alone won't be enough to sustain the demand – we need a change of mindset.




					www.weforum.org


----------



## wayneL (6 January 2023)

basilio said:


> Thanks for sharing the WEF paper on fast forwarding to the circular economy.  Very thoughtful and necessary ideas.
> I'm definitely awake Wayne.  You keep making it abundantly clear that the sources you quote have no credibility and are not worth the pixels they are viewed on. Wittgenstein would be turning in his grave if he saw the way his name is used by this logic butcher.
> 
> Nonetheless it is worthwhile going to the original documents and considering their perspective.
> ...



Which brings us straight back to the tweet in question.

Bas, we all know that you are a willing footsoldier for the wef and the great reset. Most charitable interpretation is that the wef presents itself as a world authoritarian technocracy, hence the way the above article is presented.

"You will own nothing and be happy" etc.

Thing is with some robust technical discussion we can see that there is no way on Gods green earth that it will be for the benefit of anyone but what a belief in themselves to be, ie the elite.

What is amusing is that you consider people such as yourself, a humble history teacher and useful idiot, included in that number.... Whereas you'll be lucky to be rendered to the level of serf.

I have great hopes for humanity, in the form of a great awakening.


----------



## Smurf1976 (Sunday at 2:19 AM)

basilio said:


> This is the mindset needed to redesign cities to reduce private vehicles and other usages.



This is where the WEF loses the plot.

Reducing private vehicles isn't itself an aim that anyone, apart perhaps from the WEF and its supporters, actually wants. If it was then we'd see a mass shift from cars to walking, bicycles and public transport but pretty clearly the vast majority of the public are rejecting that idea.

Same with housing. There's a portion that want an apartment and that's fine but overall but any real estate agent will tell you that if there's one thing buyers really want but can't achieve it's houses on full size blocks of land. There's a lot who end up with a half or third size block, or an apartment, who'd jump at a full size block if they could afford one.

What Joe Average citizen wants isn't a shoebox apartment and a bus ticket. Rather, it's to be able to afford a free standing house and car. That's the problem that needs addressing - affordable housing and vehicles, not trying to convince people to make do with less. In terms of resources etc well it's about avoiding waste, it's about recycling, it's about using what we've got but fundamentally we're not short on land, we're not short on blue metal and so on. There's no real, fundamental reason for scarcity that can't be overcome.

Nobody expects we're going to see Klaus Schwab living in a cheaply built apartment and standing outside in the rain waiting to catch a bus then catching Covid while they're on it, right?

I think we all know what this is about - it's about entrenching the divide between elites and the rest. Nothing more and nothing less.

Bearing in mind that obviously doesn't preclude doing things where they make sense. Some people do like living in an apartment. There's logic in not duplicating IT devices unnecessarily. Public transport does have a place albeit not to the point of replacing a car for most. There's a place for working from home. And so on. Things can be done sensibly which do bring benefits but ultimately no, urban densification of itself isn't a necessary objective overall and nor is getting rid of private cars.

Private aircraft, however, are something that generally does need to go for all sorts of reasons and thankfully that's an area where the WEF can directly assist, by directing its own attendees to not use them. I won't hold my breath....


----------



## Smurf1976 (Sunday at 4:53 AM)

Going a step further, I see the "Great Reset" as counterproductive in terms of the very issues it purports to be trying to solve.

Only a fool wouldn't have at least some concerns about an irreversible experiment involving changing the composition of the earth's atmosphere. Detail aside, it's a reasonable expectation that _something_ would happen as a result of doing so and common sense says it's rather unwise in the absence of understanding the full details of what, exactly, would occur.

Same with a lot of these issues. Species extinction is an obvious one as is the depletion of soil, contamination of the oceans and so on. One doesn't need to know the full detail to realise there's a lot of potential danger in all this and that it would be wise to bring it to a halt ASAP.

But if the champions of action are trying to make themselves king whilst everyone else becomes a slave under their rule, well that's a very good reason to be opposed to them and their plan. 

Such is the problem with the whole debate about resources, sustainability and so on and it's various sub-topics such as energy, population, land use and so on. They start from a position of not unreasonable concern about something but become hijacked by those pushing a far more extreme position. That then results in an equally extreme position in the other direction and following that a step by step escalation on both sides. What starts out as an engineering or biological concern ends up changing the government and still not being resolved.

That reality gives us the American political situation and closer to home it gives us things like the now more than decade long but still unresolved debate over energy. Such issues are unresolvable when any attempt at rational, factual debate is rapidly hijacked and spirals to extreme positions.

There's a lot of this that's actually quite easy to resolve if you just get the technical experts in the same room. Technical as in the broad meaning - biologists, ecologists, engineers of various specialties and so on and start looking at things. Very often it's possible to come up with a pretty decent plan that does tick all the boxes well enough. Trouble is, once it gets out, once it enters political debate, then it's game over as the extreme polarised positions are formed and it's "Yes" versus "No".

End result is an ongoing war and the real problems continue to worsen by the day.


----------



## SirRumpole (Sunday at 7:26 AM)

*End result is an ongoing war and the real problems continue to worsen by the day. 
*


You have put your finger on it there @Smurf1976, and it the reason that experts, the people who we should be listening to don't want to enter the debate because they then become a political football. Just look at all the rubbish going on about covid and the pressure that those who should know about these things were put under.  So maybe they are not always right as conditions are always changing, but they should be treated with respect and their advice taken unless there is solid evidence to the contrary, in which case the experts if they were worth their salt would change their opinions as well.


----------



## basilio (Sunday at 2:32 PM)

Maybe this article can throw some light on the questions raised  by the WEF and the context in which they were made.

What is the Great Reset - and how did it get hijacked by conspiracy theories?​

Published




24 June 2021



Related Topics

Reality Check





	

		
			
		

		
	
Image source, Getty Images
By BBC Monitoring and BBC Reality Check
BBC News

*A vague set of proposals from an influential organisation has been transformed by online conspiracy theorists into a powerful viral rallying cry. What is the truth behind the "Great Reset"? *

Believers spin dark tales about an authoritarian socialist world government run by powerful capitalists and politicians - a secret cabal that is broadcasting its plan around the world.

Despite all the contradictions in the last sentence, thousands online have latched on to this latest reimagining of an old conspiracy theory - updated for the age of Covid.








						What is the Great Reset - and how did it get hijacked by conspiracy theories?
					

A global Covid recovery plan by the World Economic Forum has inspired false rumours about the creation of a tyrannical world government.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## moXJO (Monday at 2:26 AM)

basilio said:


> Maybe this article can throw some light on the questions raised  by the WEF and the context in which they were made.
> 
> What is the Great Reset - and how did it get hijacked by conspiracy theories?​
> 
> ...



The only "critical metals" Klaus Schwab and the other idiots at wef need is lead. Preferably between the eyes. Those elitist scumbags can go eat it.


----------

